#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-12
<doc_> hello everyone. Could you please advise which version of Python is better to use if I want to build an app, 2.x or 3.x. Constructive answer is appreciated. thanks
<doc_> hello? is anybody here?
<JanC> doc_: some people are "here", but not always looking in the channel all the time  ;)
<doc_> i see...
<JanC> doc_: I think Python 3 will become the default in the short term, but currently most applications are still written in Python 2
<JanC> you could say we're in the middle of a switch right now...
<doc_> oh, i see...thanks...
<JanC> actually, 3 switches are happening (if you want to use Gtk): Python 2 -> 3, Gtk 2 -> 3, and PyGtk -> GObject introspection-based Python Gtk bindings
<JanC> doc_: if you stay around, maybe somebody else can give you more info (e.g. their experience with the newer technologies)
<doc_> ok, thank you. I think that it is better to stick to the newer technologies
<doc_> because they are being developed with more effort
<jo-erlend> doc_, Python 2.7 will be supported in Ubuntu for at least five years. The problem isn't really Python itself, but with third-party libraries. They have to be ported to Python 3 before you can use them. This transition is not complete, which means you'll have less tools available in Python 3.
<jo-erlend> furthermore, a lot of applications will be based on 2.x for a long time, so it'll be useful to know. The changes to Python 3 isn't radical. You can pick them up easily when you're comfortable with Python itself. I would recommend that you start with Python 2.7 and GTK3, avoiding the PyGTK/PyGI problem altogether. It makes your knowledge more reusable.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-13
<PWF> hi all
<noodles775> Hi there PWF
<ajmitch> hi
<jml> ugh.
<jml> just spent 1.5 hrs on the phone w/ Virgin Media trying to get this internet connection to not suck.
<noodles775> jml: yeah - be glad you can do it in English (/me remembers jml contemplating living in Berlin)
<noodles775> Is it sorted now?
<jml> noodles775: *maybe*
<jml> noodles775: Net connection is a little better
<jml> not sure about the wireless dropout problem. Hope that's fixed, but won't be able to tell unless it doesn't happen again
<jml> youtube videos still don't stream all the way (need to reload the page)
<jml> and haven't tried downloading anything over a MB yet.
<jml> nope, downloads are still being interrupted. :\
<jml> james_w: so, if we make udd scan binaries, we're going to have to specify a distro_arch_series for list_packages, rather than just a distro_series
<james_w> yeah
<jml> james_w: I guess we want a configurable list of architectures to care about
<james_w> so I guess that means iterating over each das for each distro_series?
<james_w> yeah, I guess that too
<jml> but does that also mean storing the architecture in the database somehow
<jml> i.e. we'll get duplicate package names
<james_w> yeah, I think so
<jml> I was thinking of doing something lame like appending the architecture tag as a suffix to the package name
<james_w> It wouldn't be too difficult to make it an extra column would it?
<jml> no, not really
<jml> hmm.
<jml> I guess I'm not sure how that would make pkgme-binary get called
<jml> also, I don't understand why list_packages goes over each series, but add_import_jobs does not.
<james_w> timeouts I think
<james_w> or maybe because it's specifically interested in the packages in main in the current series
<jml> I still don't get it. :\
<james_w> I think it was done because calling getPublishedSources without distro_series timed out, even if you asked for a small batch size
<james_w> whereas adding the created_since_date meant that it didn't time out
<james_w> I think created_since_date was added later to list_packages, at which point it could well have been changed to do it the same was as add-import-jobs I guess
<jml> hm
<jml> but maybe it'll time out for binaries...
<jml> and it would time out anyway when there has been no last_update()
<JackyAlcine> Question: This channel is targeted at Ubuntu App development, not necessarily including its derivations, no?
<jo-erlend> JackyAlcine, you mean like Lubuntu and such? It'll be the same. The primary focus will be Ubuntu, but there's nothing special about Ubuntu, so it'll be valid for all other distros as well.
<JackyAlcine> jo-erlend: Thanks for the clarification.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-14
<edgareatis> hey
<dpm> good morning all
<JackyAlcine> Morning dpm
<dpm> hi JackyAlcine :)
<JackyAlcine> Funny enough, it's pretty early by me for a morning, like 3 AM-ish. lol
<dpm> wow. time to call it a day, perhaps? :)
<JackyAlcine> lol, well, I've been up for about 1 hour or two, my day's just begun.
<JackyAlcine> Went to bed at 8 so I'm well rested.
 * JackyAlcine is trying to get some coding in before the day starts.
<dpm> happy coding, then :)
<JackyAlcine> :D
<dpm> quick poll: I'm creating a Software Centre button to add in a blog post on developer.ubuntu.com. Which one do you guys find best? -> http://ubuntuone.com/1PbXb3IPSBZLD2zEsrue5G (ignore the FREE stamp for now)
<dpm> morning davidpitkin
<davidpitkin> morning dpm
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-15
<toabctl> i try to build a simple hello world with C and glib but get "undefined reference to `g_printf'"
<toabctl> here's my example:http://paste.ubuntu.com/770862/
<dpm> good morning all!
<coolstar> how do i use gtk in an NPAPI plugin on ubuntu?
<rickspencer3> hi coolstar
<rickspencer3> what are you trying to do?
<rickspencer3> load a gtk window into netscape?
<rickspencer3> well, ff, I guess :/
<YokoZar> Is didirocks on vacation?  I got some quickly questions
<jml> hi
<dpm> hi YokoZar, you can ask mterry when he's up later on, or perhaps rickspencer3 can also help you (although he seems to be offline right now)
<dpm> hey jml :)
<jml> update-apt-xapian :(
 * jml → last minute Christmas shopping
<james_w> jml, this isn't last minute!
<jml> james_w: well, not really
<jml> james_w: but Jolie's going to the States on the morning of the 18th.
<james_w> ah, pretty close then
<james_w> jml, looks like you have to merge trunk in to your udd branch
<james_w> should be an easy conflict resolution though
<jml> james_w: done
<james_w> thanks
 * jml upgrades to precise
<dpm> good luck!
<jml> dpm: thanks.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-16
<dpm> good morning everyone
<jml> good morning
<noodles775> Morning jml - are the connection woes getting sorted?
<jml> noodles775: maybe? Virgin's engineer will come next week to upgrade us to 50Mbit
<noodles775> Great
<jml> noodles775: not sure about the escalation on our other network problem
<dpm> jml, is the installation in /opt requirement only for ARB apps? I thought it was for all apps
<jml> dpm: well, it's for all apps, but I thought we were talking about an open source one here.
<jml> since it was zero cost.
<dpm> jml, ah, I see. The way I read the reply made me think that the requirement is only for open source apps, but not for commercial apps
<jml> dpm: well, tbh, I'm not sure it *is* policy for commercial apps
<jml> dpm: if they give us a tarball, that's what we do with it.
<jml> dpm: but if they gave us a proper debian source package that installed to standard paths I'm not sure we'd change it
<jml> dpm: don't know how I'd figure that out either
<noodles775> jml: what if myapps allowed a ppa/package name to be specified instead of an upload?
<jml> noodles775: hmm.
<dpm> jml, you mean figure it out in pkgme?
<jml> noodles775: I guess then we'd have a source package and a traceable build
<jml> dpm: no, I mean figure out whether it's policy or not :)
<dpm> jml, ah, I see :)
<jml> noodles775: we'd need the version also, I think.
<noodles775> jml: right, so the revieweer has everything they need already?
<noodles775> jml: yep.
<jml> noodles775: so maybe a .dsc in a trusted location
<jml> noodles775: yeah, I think o.
<jml> so
<jml> new qt creator in precise
<jml> (it crashed on me, and doesn't fix my menu bar bug)
<ajmitch> it's a little worrying that install paths are *still* unclear & being debated now :)
<coolbhavi> wendar, hi
<jml> I'm having no luck w/ Qt Creator in precise
<jml> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyse the problem and send a report to the developers.
<jml> \o/ menu bar problem w/ qt creator sorted out
<jml> was in fullscreen mode
<jml> Toggle w/ Ctrl-Shift-F11 (thanks to kkoehne on #qt-creator)
<james_w> jml, 10 minutes then sdk?
<jml> james_w: yeah.
 * jml races out
<wendar> coolbhavi: hi
<tomtiger11> Hi
<tomtiger11> Im making a package in PHP, but i dont know much about debian source packages
<tomtiger11> so, how do i go around this?
<tomtiger11> *cough*
 * tomtiger11 coughs a little bit louder | *COugh*
<tomtiger11> Hello?
<JanC> 13 minutes...
<zoopster> does janc need 13 min?
<zoopster> so tomtiger11 what do you want to do?  you've made a php app and want to package it up as a deb?
<JanC> zoopster: he left (after 13 minutes)
<zoopster> heh
<zoopster> didn't even notice
<zoopster> glad to see he's patient
 * zoopster needs to pay more attention to the little things sometimes
#ubuntu-app-devel 2011-12-17
<dbaris> hi, i'm trying to develop an application, but it requires to have root priviliges to copy a file. how can i become root in c++ and qt?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-11
<abogdan> I'm developing my first ubuntu app usig Quickly (python + gtk). I want to use some files and folders in my app. Do you know how to pack them together?
<abogdan> I'm developing my first ubuntu app usig Quickly (python + gtk). I want to use some files and folders in my app. Do you know how to pack them together?
<abogdan> I'm developing my first ubuntu app using Quickly (python + gtk). I want to use some files and foldersin my app (application will work with them). Do you know how to realise and pack them together?
<hyperair> asking your question 3 times in 6 minutes isn't going to make your question get answered faster.
<abogdan> oh, it's not for answering. Some trouble with net connection. I'm sorry.
<coolbhavi> int_ua, hey
<int_ua> coolbhavi: hi
<int_ua> coolbhavi: any news?
<coolbhavi> int_ua, I merged your wake-on-lan app with changes to a branch
<coolbhavi> and replied on arb list
<int_ua> coolbhavi: oh, BTW, what are the changes you've made? I didn't find them yet :)
<coolbhavi> I removed the C/figures corrected typo in d.control and corrected version of debhelper in d/compat
<coolbhavi> all trivial
<int_ua> coolbhavi: ok :) What now? What's next? I'm going to update the code for quickly 12.08.1 but I'd like to make sure everything is ok with current version.
<coolbhavi> Just copy the rules file from my branch rest two are straight :-)
<int_ua> coolbhavi: what about "--install-scripts=/opt/extras.ubuntu.com/wakeonplan/bin"? Do I have to remove "bin"?
<coolbhavi> nopes
<coolbhavi> thats where the executable is stored :-)
<coolbhavi> int_ua, logging off now due to a power failure
<coolbhavi> ciao!
<zoopster> YokoZar: what is a good example of a wine app packaged "correctly" - have one?
<YokoZar> zoopster: It depends how simple the app is; mazez temple is one I did but the app is only a single .exe file and doesn't need more than that
<YokoZar> zoopster: if you need stuff like save data and configuration stuff or even parts of the windows filesystem then it gets a bit fancier (I've done that myself here but don't have anything in the app store yet)
<YokoZar> zoopster: do you have a windows app in the queue?  I'd be happy to handle it
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-12
<abogdan> Can anyone help me? I need to insert row output(from sqlite, i allready get it) to gtktreeview using python. I can't find design. Please, help me, I'm very new at ubuntu programming.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-13
<christoffer> When creating an application with quickly ...I get the test folder with example tests. Which software do I need to run the tests and where do I find more information about unit testing with python?
<christoffer> a follow up on that one...does launchpad have any Jenkins or Hudson running that will automatically run new commits?
<commandoline> christoffer: it's probably (I don't know ;)) nose or the in python builtin unittest module. Launchpad does not have something like jenkins/hudson, although it might be possible to run the tests while building a deb package for a PPA, I think I saw something like that once...
<commandoline> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/190701 <- the title of this answer implies you can do that last thing.
<commandoline> * question
<commandoline> christoffer: and seems like it's indeed the builtin unittest module:
<commandoline> http://docs.python.org/2/library/unittest.html <- documentation
<christoffer> commandoline, thank you.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-14
<jasonamyers> any system76 owners in here?
<vadi2> What does this at the end of compilation accomplish? Test binary integrity?
<vadi2> { test -n "" && DESTDIR="" || DESTDIR=.; } && test $(gdb --version | sed -e 's,[^0-9]\+\([0-9]\)\.\([0-9]\).*,\1\2,;q') -gt 72 && gdb --nx --batch --quiet -ex 'set confirm off' -ex "save gdb-index $DESTDIR" -ex quit 'mudlet' && test -f mudlet.gdb-index && objcopy --add-section '.gdb_index=mudlet.gdb-index' --set-section-flags '.gdb_index=readonly' 'mudlet' 'mudlet' && rm -f mudlet.gdb-index || true
<vadi2> It seems to be a new thing, I suspect it came via updates.
<tsimpson> vadi2: it inserts gdb debugging information in the resulting binary
<vadi2> Oh
<vadi2> Where can I find out why / how does this change things?
<tsimpson> it's why do you need to change it?
<tsimpson> oops, I mean it's for debugging... why do you want to change it?
<vadi2> I don't want to change it, I want to find out what does it change from previously
<vadi2> Since you know -g before seemed enough?
<tsimpson> it's just makes debugging with gdb a bit more efficient
#ubuntu-app-devel 2012-12-16
<Th3sn4k3> hi there ! newbie reporting in !
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-09
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Anti-Corruption Day! :-D
<boiko> hi guys, is there an API for using to save/restore the application state?
<saleniex> Hi all!
<saleniex> Does anyone know is there LTE supported in ModemManager using Dbus?
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, so, I am not supposed to use ValueSelector because it is deprecated?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, correct
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, what should I use instead?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, there are two options
<rickspencer3> (no pun intended)
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, :) I'm getting the links for you, hang on
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/qml-components-components-listitems0-itemselector.html
<rickspencer3> Kaleo, hmmm, what namespace is that in?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, ListItems
<rickspencer3> ListItem.ItemSelector?
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, yes
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, the doc has a bug
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, import Components.Components.ListItems 0.1 as ListItem
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, should be
<Kaleo> rickspencer3, import Ubuntu.Components.ListItems 0.1 as ListItem
<rickspencer3> thanks Kaleo
<untitled1> Hello there any time that I press the qt home button in qtcreator and then press develop it opens like 4 windows. Can I disable this or is it a bug ?
<t1mp> rickspencer3: the online doc for that component is not up-to-date. Better check file:///usr/share/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/doc/html/qml-ubuntu-components-listitems0-itemselector.html
<nerochiaro> om26er: do you know why when I get a Tabs object in an AP test I can't access its currentTab property ? it's because the property is of type "Tab" (i.e. an object ?)
<rickspencer3> thanks t1mp
<t1mp> nerochiaro: it is currentPage or selectedTab
<t1mp> nerochiaro: ^ yeah not very consistent
<nerochiaro> t1mp: selectedTab would be ok, but I can't access it in AP tests
<nerochiaro> t1mp: AP tells me the property doesn't exist
<t1mp> nerochiaro: is it null, or the property is not defined?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: it is defined like this in Tabs:
<t1mp>     readonly property Tab selectedTab: (selectedTabIndex < 0) || (tabsModel.count <= selectedTabIndex) ?
<t1mp>                                            null : tabsModel.get(selectedTabIndex).tab
<t1mp> nerochiaro: how do you get it? MainView.get_tabs from the emulators?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: are you sure the result is a proper Tabs component?
<nerochiaro> t1mp: no, MainView.select_many("Tabs").selectedTab
<nerochiaro> sorry, select_single
<nerochiaro> t1mp: the Tabs object I get is <ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators.Tabs object at 0x9cf780c>
<nerochiaro> t1mp: so it seems proper
<nerochiaro> t1mp: but it fails with this exception when i try to use selectedTab: AttributeError: Class 'Tabs' has no attribute 'selectedTab'.
<untitled1> t1mp:  that dont lool right to me the property that is
<untitled1> give a id to the Tabs and then use that in your property
<t1mp> nerochiaro: I think that select_single will go wrong if there are multiple Tabs components around.
<t1mp> nerochiaro: but if you have only one, that's not the problem here
<untitled1> t1mp:  pastebin ?
<untitled1> hard to read on this IRC client
<t1mp> nerochiaro: the property is readonly. you could remove that from Tabs.qml to see if it makes any difference
<t1mp> nerochiaro: but if that is the problem and you are not trying to write selectedTab, then its a weird bug.
<t1mp> untitled1: are you nerochiaro ?
<t1mp> untitled1: I only pasted the definition of selectedTab from Tabs.qml: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6546697/
<untitled1> t1mp:  no I am not
<nerochiaro> t1mp: i'm not untitled1 ;)
<t1mp> nerochiaro: I wonder whether ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators.Tabs is the same as the Ubuntu.Components.Tabs instance, and not some python object
<nerochiaro> t1mp: it's a problem in AP I guess. I seem to remember it could only serialize properties that are not objects
<t1mp> elopio: ^ any ida?
<t1mp> *idea
<untitled1> nerochiaro:  consider your-self lucky :P
<nerochiaro> untitled1: ;)
<t1mp> nerochiaro: the same construction seems to work for toolbar tests
<nerochiaro> t1mp: hmm, interesting. not really sure, but i worked around it for now. i'll fix it again if any AP experts can help me
<t1mp> nerochiaro: can you print("tabs") in your tabs.onCompleted to compare the address?
<nerochiaro> t1mp: for some reason i can't see the app's output in AP tests
<nerochiaro> t1mp: on desktop
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: when i stop an app via the shell, is it any different in terms of things the app will do to cleanup than when i send it a SIGTERM ?
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: nothing I am aware of
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: the StateSaver doesn't seem to do its job when i do that
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: that = SIGTERM
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: oops lemme check
<untitled1> Hello there any time that I press the qt home button in qtcreator and then press develop it opens like 4 windows. Can I disable this or is it a bug ?
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: ok I rely on upstart-app-launch to do the right thing.
<untitled1> Or should I build a new creator ?
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: did you try "upstart-app-launch <appId>" to start it, and "upstart-app-stop <appId>" ?
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: i'm on desktop
<untitled1> is the sdk tools still built into the creator (in the src) or is it in its own branch yet ?
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: if you kill an app, it has no time to save its state. I doubt SDK has added a signal catch
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: running unit tests
<nerochiaro> er, AP tsts
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: well, i need a way to verify that if i do something that gets saved by StateSaver, when the app comes back it will restore the state. in AP tests.
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: ah, the lifecycle signals are sent via Mir, so that won't work on desktop
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: what won't work ? not sure what are the lifecycle signals
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: app needs time to save it's state. Usually shell sends a signal to the app (via Mir) to inform it "save state now as I'll SIGSTOP you in 3 seconds, and maybe kill you"
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: so how do i sent that signal (on device) from an AP test ?
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: I dunno. You'll need to ask the SDK guys probably
<nerochiaro> t1mp: ^
<nerochiaro> om26er: ^
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: it's a legit question, sorry but it's not something I've needed to try yet
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: no problem. also i think it would be wise for desktop if the SDK catches SIGINT and SIGTERM and goes the same thing as it would do when receiving this MIR signal
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: I can't think of any obvious bad consequence to that idea. As long as there's a way to nuke an app (kill it, don't let it save state) then I think it's reasonable
<untitled1> nerochiaro:  I would ask anything about AP to Nicholas Skaggs unless... you are him
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: SIGKILL no ?
<nerochiaro> untitled1: i'm not. what's his nick here ?
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: yep
<untitled1> nerochiaro:  not sure check on LP
<untitled1> nerochiaro:  balloons
<nerochiaro> greyback|london: ok, i'll talk to zsombi tomorrow and we'll see
<greyback|london> nerochiaro: cool
 * balloons hears something
<nerochiaro> balloons: do you know if a property that is a QML object can be handled properly by AP ?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: you want to send a signal from AP to your app that it's going to be killed?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: I have no idea
<nerochiaro> t1mp: no, i want to send a signal to my app so that it quits
<nerochiaro> t1mp: in a way that StateSaver still does its job
<balloons> nerochiaro, you can read properties with AP certainly
<balloons> you want to set a property with AP?
<nerochiaro> balloons: properties of any type ? or just of primitive types
<nerochiaro> ?
<t1mp> nerochiaro: best ask zsombi, he wrote the statesaver. but he's eod for today
<nerochiaro> t1mp: will do tomorrow
<balloons> nerochiaro, I think I may have ran into issues, but it's tough to remember. Easiest thing to do is simply try and see if it falls down.
<nerochiaro> balloons: yes, it fails, the property isn't there
<balloons> nerochiaro, I will say I just recently added an used a property, but it was a bool
<nerochiaro> balloons:  anyways, time for me to EOD, I'll have another look tomorrow
<nerochiaro> balloons: thanks for help so far
<balloons> nerochiaro, I think you might be correct in that non-primitive types are an issue.
<balloons> I have sinking feeling about it now
<balloons> nerochiaro, cheers
<nerochiaro> balloons: ah, ok. i have a workaround in that case, so no worries
<nik90> t1mp: toolbar bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1256674
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1256674 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Toolbar fades out even if submenu is opened on it" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<daker> nik90: i just noticed that a few minutes ago :D
<nik90> daker: I noticed that while using a popover on my app, but didnt get around to reporting it. So thanks to the O.
<nik90> OP8
<nik90> OP*
<nik90> Can anyone in the room confirm bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1259290
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1259290 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Popover does not autohide automatically when using a delegate" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> it is related to the popover in a toolbar
<daker> The new MDN looks absolutely amazing https://developer.mozilla.org
<nik90> +1
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Human Rights Day! :-D
<om26er> nerochiaro, hey can you remind me why you are trying to access  selectedTab ? you can use self.picker_view.switch_to_tab("photosTab") and that will pass your test
<nerochiaro> om26er: i want to verify that a certain tab is currently selected
<nerochiaro> om26er: basically i switch to a tab, kill the app, and then verify that when it is restarted the same tab is still selected
<nerochiaro> om26er: i have a workaround but i want to do it the proper way
<nerochiaro> if possibl
<om26er> nerochiaro, its not saving the state it seems. when the app is started again a different tab is selected
<nerochiaro> om26er: i know, that's another problem, but i need a test to verify that it works when i fix it
<om26er> nerochiaro, selectedTab does not exisit
<om26er> *exist
<om26er> probably that property got changed or something
<nerochiaro> om26er: no, I use it in the QML and it's there
<nerochiaro> om26er: and timp confirmed it
<nerochiaro> om26er: just double checked now: the property is there and works fine
<nerochiaro> om26er: just can't be accessed via AP
<om26er> nerochiaro, I have gallery-app opened here and autopilot vis does not show any such property there is however selectedTabIndex
<om26er> right
<om26er> nerochiaro, you can iterate on "Tab" and see which tab is selected, by either checking objectName or title
<nerochiaro> om26er: yeah, that's my workaroudn, but i want to know why selectedTab doesn't work in AP and if it can be fixed
<nerochiaro> om26er: because today it happens for that prop but tomorrow it might happen for one where I can't create a workaround for
<om26er> nerochiaro, I guess it to be a bug in the ui-toolkit
<nerochiaro> om26er: i guess it to be a bug in AP
<nerochiaro> om26er: because once again: the property is there and can be accessed normally from a QML app
<nerochiaro> om26er: it's just AP that can't see it for some reason. and that worries me
<nerochiaro> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1259498
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259498 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "StateSaver doesn't work when app is closed via SIGINT or SIGTERM" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nerochiaro: thx
<Laney> chaps
<Laney> We just found a bug where UITK applications don't load their translations if you have a /usr/share/locale directory
<Laney> I strongly suspect it's because of https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/modules/Ubuntu/Components/plugin/i18n.cpp#L107
<Laney> is that sensible
<Laney> kalikiana_: you wrote this code, thoughts? ↑
<kalikiana_> Laney: that code doesn't prevent /usr/share from being used, it only does the lookup via XDG_ which gettext doesn't do out of the box
<Laney> kalikiana_: It makes gettext use /usr/local/share even if you don't have translations in there
<kalikiana_> what do you mean by that? where are your translations actually?
<Laney> You either need to check if .../locale/<locale>/LC_MESSAGES/<domain>.mo is installed or not do this
<Laney> they are in the normal system location
<Laney> but I have /usr/locale/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/<some other applications>.mo
<Laney> s!/usr/locale!/usr/local!
<Laney> this code just checks if "locale" exists and then bindtextdomain()s to that if it does
<Laney> it's not smart enough
<daker> om26er: is osomon off ?
<Laney> kalikiana_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6550646/ check lines 413-420
<om26er> daker, seems he is MIA, didn't get any emails and he is not on holiday in the calendar
<kalikiana_> Laney: what about line 81? it seems to still look in the right place
<daker> om26er: ok thanks
<Laney> kalikiana_: That's probably from normal gettext
<Laney> it gets overridden later on
<Laney> I tried removing the code which does this and it fixes the issue (defaults to the system location)
<kalikiana_> oh that might be if it's just before the toolkit is up and running
<kalikiana_> Laney: can you file a bug for it? then I'd look into extending the unit test for that
<kalikiana_> followed by looking into making the check better
<Laney> I think you have to know if the translations are actually installed there before trying to bindtextdomain()
<kalikiana_> I have to admit I didn't assume multiple conflicting locations to be present
<Laney> yeah, you can't assume that all translations will be in one place
<kalikiana_> the code would iterate all folders but probably stops just by seeing "locale" exists
<Laney> exactly
<Laney> kalikiana_: bug #1259540
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259540 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Translations aren't always loaded" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259540
<kalikiana_> Laney: thanks! I definitely think the tookit needs to do it, not apps, since for click packages it's never /usr. so I'll look into it in terms of making the check better
<Laney> okay
<CajunTechie> Hello everyone. Popey suggested I drop by here. My app is in the Software Center but not showing on the developer page so i can't get metrics
<popey> CajunTechie: davmor2 may be able to help
<popey> CajunTechie: do you have the url to your app in the store?
<CajunTechie> Sure. hang on
<CajunTechie> It's here: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=AnonyMail2&op=
<popey> i cant see it, you'll have to wait for davmor2 I'm afraid.
<CajunTechie> OK no problem
<davmor2> CajunTechie: what app is it?
<CajunTechie> Davmor2: It's AnonyMail2 https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/search/?q=AnonyMail2&op=
<davmor2> CajunTechie: yeap got it now, where are you looking for the metrics?
<CajunTechie> I'm going to developer.ubuntu.com then clicking on the Desktop apps section. All I see is "submit a new app"
<davmor2> CajunTechie: hmm have you changed your login?
<CajunTechie> Hmm...maybe so. Let me look
<CajunTechie> Davemor2 I think that was it. Thanks!
<davmor2> no worries
<popey> thanks davmor2
<davmor2> popey: no probs :)
<jasey> hi all, i am running elementary os (ubuntu) and i am trying to build and install geary (a mail client) to work on it. i have extracted the source and cd'd to the dir and entered ./configure in the terminal but it doesn't condigure it cause there are missing dependencies. which are: 1: package 'gtk+-3.0>=3.6.0' not found - and - 2: package 'libsecret-1>=0.11' not found - and - 3: package 'webkitgtk-3.0>=1.10.0' not found. I h
<jasey> ...found a way to install these dependencies. How do i install the above dependencies?
<davmor2> jasey: apt-cache search <package_name> for the missing dep then do sudo apt-get install <package_name_from_the_search>
<davmor2> jasey: for example apt-cache search webkitgtk-3.0  might be libwebkitgtk so you would do sudo apt-get install libwebkitgtk
<popey> apt-get build-dep geary (assuming its in the repo)
<popey> will get you part way there
<davmor2> popey: not in the repo they have a ppa though I think
<popey> well its elementary
<popey> so *they* have it in their repo
<jasey> thanks guys, i'm pretty new to linux so as u could imagine i'm kinda struggling.
<popey> so I'd expect the build-deps to be there
<popey> jasey: you probably want #elementaryos i think?
<popey> (we don't generally provide support for derivative distros)
<popey> but we're nice (mostly)
 * popey is away
<jasey> yah, but half the time i just get links to ubuntu pages, and since el os is based on ubuntu i thought most of the stuff would be pretty much the same. there's not alot of real documentation/support for elementary os just yet
<popey> yeah, mostly
<jasey> what does build-deps do? does it just build an internal list of required dependencies? or does it go fetch them for u and install them?
<jasey> ok i got it, i found an answer to that on stackoverflow.
<jasey> aw :(, sudo apt-get build-dep geary says Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. but there are still things missing lol
<jasey> Um, I just installed webkitgtk dep which was around 462mb, and so i tried building geary after installing webkitgtk but it still tells me that i dont have webkitgtk. Any idea why?
<dholbach> bzoltan, Mirv: click 0.4.13 was uploaded just a bit ago - it looks like it has many useful fixes...it'd be great if it could be backported at some stage :)
<victorp> popey,  I am trying to install the platform tools in my n4 with QTcreator with no luck
<victorp> any suggestion please?
<popey> what version of ubuntu you running?
<rs_> Hi all. Does anybody have insight on the state of ubuntu sdk? I managed to get my nexus 7 to dualboot ubuntu touch but I have issues with the sdk on ubuntu 13.10.
<victorp> on the phone?
<popey> no, desktop
<victorp> 14.04 r32
<victorp> 12.04
<popey> thats probably why
<victorp> ugh
<victorp> we dont support the LTS?
<popey> check with mirv or bzoltan
<victorp> can I do it manually via ssh to the phone?
<popey> not sure if the ppa is up to date for 12.04
<popey> pass, that's sdk team territory
<popey> there's a script which does the funky stuff, you may be able to see which script from the log in qtcreator
<popey> which will give you the commands it does
<victorp> popey, acl
<victorp> ack
<popey> victorp: what version of ubuntu-sdk package do you have installed?
<popey> apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk
<popey> shows 1.095 here on 13.10
<victorp> 1.009
<victorp> ugh
<popey> yeah, there you go
<popey> AIUI
<victorp> popey, shoking
<popey> do you have the ppa enabled?
<victorp> checking..
<victorp> yeap, for precise
<popey> looks like ubuntu-sdk-team/ppa has lots of new crack for you
<popey> by "the ppa" I meant that one ☻
<victorp> popey, really? here looks 1.009
<victorp> mmm
<popey> what does "apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk" give?
<victorp> 1.009~sdkppa~precise~test6
<popey>   Installed: 1.095
<popey> its probably not that package but the other stuff it pulls in though
<popey> what version of qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu do you have?
<victorp> 2.8.1
<victorp> bzr56
<popey> hm. so you seem to have latest crack then
<popey> do you have a log from qtcreator?
<victorp> popey, whats the name of the .log?
<popey> its inside qtcreator
<victorp> ah that
<popey> what buttons are you pressing and I'll try and duplicate here
<victorp> nope
<victorp> nothing displays there when I click crt+f11
<victorp> crtl+f11
<victorp> once the device is recognised as enabled
<victorp> it is suppose to install the tools so I can compile on device
<victorp> Mirv, ? ^^
<popey> victorp: click device on the left
<popey> there should be a log tab at the bottom
<victorp> yeap
<victorp> looking at that
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552236/ is what mine says
<victorp> right
<victorp> same
<victorp> but what happens when you click crtl+f11?
<victorp> nothing?
<popey> yeah, nothing
<victorp> popey - I feel better  :)
<victorp> you have the same issue ;P
<popey> hah
<popey> "yay"
<victorp> hehe
<popey> is this not just because the device is read-only though
<victorp> you will hope it tell you
<victorp> but that is one difference
<victorp> mine I have set to writable
<popey> mine isnt
<popey> i havent played with this for a few weeks, so don't know current state
<popey> mirv has likely EOD
<popey> victorp: bug time
<victorp> popey, ack
<victorp> oks..
<rs_> So, I am trying out the simple UI sample / template and when I try to run it I get "QMetaType::registerType: Binary compatibility break -- Type flags for type 'QPaintBufferCacheEntry' [1024] don't match. Previously registered TypeFlags(0x3), now registering TypeFlags(0x103).". I have no idea what's going on there... I did have to set the qt version and kit manually.
<victorp> popey, so it works if I run the script by had
<victorp> hand...
<popey> interessin
<victorp> I will raise a bug
<victorp> popey, I guess that the good news is that my app compiles :)
<victorp> ondra, ^^
<popey> huzzah
<popey> victorp: ping me the bug number and I'll confirm
<popey> (it's probably already reported tbh)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-11
<Mirv> related to yesterday's question yes LTS is supported, although some issues have been reported and I think the main one (ui-toolkit being not up-to-date) is being resolved by the SDK team as we speak
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Mountain Day! :-D
<mzanetti> dpm: welcome back :)
<dpm> hey mzanetti, thanks :)
<nik90> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1228042
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1228042 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Flickable anchor margins changes when you push/pop a page" [High,Confirmed]
<nik90> sorry I meant to paste https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1259917
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1259917 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Using a Qml Loader in combination with Pagestack and Tabs results in incorrect positioning" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> can anyone confirm bug 1259917
<nik90> regarding Qml Loaders and pagestack
<timp> nik90: thanks for reporting. I assigned myself to it. I won't work on it right now but after I fix some other bugs
<nik90> timp: thnx. that's fine. I have a temporary ugly hack to workaround it. Just contemplating if I should use it or not.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-12
<dholbach> Guten Morgen Berlin! :)
<dholbach> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Poinsettia Day! :-D
<dpm> hi mardy! I know we talked about this a few weeks ago, but I've been away for a couple of weeks too and I couldn't recall the status: are we at a stage that we can ship authentication plugins in click packages already? I'm thinking of the Evernote plugin, as right now we'd need to seed it to include in the images.
<dpm> mzanetti, what's the status of the Evernote API plugin? I see you created a lot of branches that are pending review (I'll look into finding reviewers this week). Once those are merged, do you think we can call the plugin feature-complete, at least for the basic functions that we need for our client?
<mzanetti> dpm: yes. I think once all that stuff is merged we have mostly everything a 1.0 release would need.
<mzanetti> dpm: a no. it's lacking add/remove notebook methods
<mzanetti> dpm: but I've planned to continue tonight with it
<dpm> mzanetti, ack, thanks.
<mzanetti> dpm: you would be a huge help if you would try out what I wrote in the description of the ssl branch
<dpm> sounds great, thanks again for your help on this
<dpm> mzanetti, ok, will look at that branch first
<mzanetti> dpm: cool. I'll fix things from the reviews tonight and add the notebooks stuff.
<dpm> rock on
<vthompson> balloons, hey, hey, hey (I don't know why but I watched Fat Albert yesterday)
<balloons> vthompson, :-p
<balloons> ahayzen and I were working on the MP, and ready to land it.. They really want the fixes we put in. Glad you could swing by
<vthompson> I think your idea of doing something similar to shuffle could be good
<ahayzen> vthompson, o/
<vthompson> We wouldn't want to repeat however.
<balloons> vthompson, excellent. I'll make the changes now and you can review
<vthompson> ahayzen, \o
<balloons> I'm changing to test_next_previous and test_mp3 though
<balloons> make sense?
<vthompson> What are you going to do to ensure mp3 playback?
<balloons> go through library until mp3 hits, then ensure it isplaying is true
<balloons> can't do much more than that
<balloons> unless you've an idea
<vthompson> Ok, that works
<vthompson> And the other test will just do a next followed by a previous?
<ahayzen> balloons, how we checking it is mp3 just looking at the playing filename suffix?
<balloons> yea.. check original, hit next, and toggle between them a couple times
<balloons> ahayzen, we have 3 tracks as test data and we know TestMP3Title is an mp3, so ..
<vthompson> Why would we toggle between them multiple times?
<balloons> well not mutiple I suppose
<balloons> just forward and then back
<vthompson> cool, I agree with that
<vthompson> And testing for mp3 playback probably won't be an exact science. Maybe just match that MP3 is in the metadata, as I put it there intentionally
<vthompson> Or you could check the suffix somehow
<ahayzen> vthompson, balloons, can u access mainView.currentFile cause then u can just do mainView.currentFile.endswith(".mp3") or something
<daker> who can beat me? i can go 11years back with gallery-app :D http://i.imgur.com/DuQkcOA.png
<vthompson> ahayzen, balloons Andrew's suggestion should work perfectly
<balloons> vthompson, ahayzen ok, I'll add that
<balloons> ok, done.. Now to add ahazyen's suggestion
<ahayzen> balloons, :)
<popey> daker: what's going on there?
<daker> popey: two photos taken yesterday shows date "08 Dec 2002"
<popey> interest, wonder where gallery gets the date from
<popey> exif tags?
<balloons> vthompson, ahayzen pushed.. have a look
<daker> well they twice at the top with the correct date and at the bottom with the wrong date
<ahayzen> balloons, i'll start the nexus :)
<popey> gallery doesn't seem to scan photos in folders
<balloons> one sec ahayzen .. pyflakes and pep8 checks too
<balloons> le tme push those, hah!
<ahayzen> balloons, :)
<balloons> ahayzen, vthompson kk.. rev 281
<daker> popey: ah that's it wrong date in the exif tags
<popey> daker: because yes, I can beat those dates ☻  http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2013-12-12-184620.png
<daker> popey: but i did took the photos with camera-app
<popey> ahh
<daker> popey: it's not supposed to put wrong exiff tags
<popey> maybe the date was wrong on your phone?
<popey> I have seen that before
<daker> popey: see http://paste.ubuntu.com/6562843/
<daker> exif:DateTimeDigitized: 2002:12:08 12:00:00
<daker> exif:DateTimeOriginal: 2002:12:08 12:00:00
<popey> https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=42246
<popey> upstream bug ㋛
<daker> popey: you beat me :p
<popey> ☻
<vthompson> balloons, I added a comment. I think the mp3 test needs some fixing
<balloons> vthompson, ahh well, you are right.. I should assert a failure on count too
<vthompson> balloons, true--good call
<ahayzen> balloons, i gtg, i'll test when i get back if it hasn't been approved by then :)
<vthompson> ahayzen, thanks for helping!
<ahayzen> np
<balloons> so vthompson lots of ways to do this.. shall we stay consistent with shuffle and do a true loop?
<vthompson> balloons, you mean only break the loop when a count is reached via "while True"?
<vthompson> balloons, I think that'd make the conditions upon whether you pass/fail easier to accomplish
<balloons> vthompson, yea, trying to keep failures clear
<balloons> vthompson, pushing some changes.. the endswith check fails atm
<vthompson> balloons, I'm looking now
<balloons> mm.. lol I see the issue
<balloons> k, fixing pep8 and pushing
<balloons> vthompson, rev 285
<vthompson> balloons, OK that looks good
<vthompson> I wonder if it's worth trying to get the 3 we count too from the number of tracks in the queue
<balloons> vthompson, yes.. if there is a good way, let's do it
<vthompson> balloons, Carla added a function that does this get_queue_track_count
<balloons> done, works
<vthompson> balloons, and just one small thing about shuffle. We really should go back to a modest number of loops. 100 is excessive. 10 was what I originally had and allowed 1 in 1024 for a failure rate. Something like 20 makes the most sense
<vthompson> balloons, but you don't need to change that if you don't want to
<balloons> vthompson, ahh yes.. I don't like any possible failure when it could be incorrect
<balloons> 100 is probably excessive, but ;-)
<vthompson> balloons, Ok, then 100 is cool with me
<balloons> ideally we would come up with something that didn't have a small percent chance to fail. anyways, for today, this is much better
<vthompson> agreed
<vthompson> balloons, looks good. Top approve when you want to
<balloons> woo.. ty much vthompson
<vthompson> balloons, np and nice work!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-13
<dennis__> hi there, I am developing a small ubuntu app that is using the d-bus. The question is how should I name the  dbus objects. I saw names like 'org.freedesktop.thermald'. But does it need to be a real internet domain name?
<sarnold> dennis__: I understand that something like com.ubuntu.user.sarnold  is going to be available for those who do not wish to own a domain name. it'd be best to find a reference before using that specifically :) but I believe something similar ought to work
<dennis__> sarnold: Thanks for the example. I'll use that with my own name. I guess checking the references with d-feet should be sufficient.
<sarnold> dennis__: here we go! :)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qtcreator-plugins/+bug/1197037
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1197037 in click (Ubuntu) "applications should be installed in /opt, not /usr" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dennis__> Thanks, I'll check that out.
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning mardy, I'm not sure if you saw the question yesterday: <dpm> hi mardy! I know we talked about this a few weeks ago, but I've been away for a couple of weeks too and I couldn't recall the status: are we at a stage that we can ship authentication plugins in click packages already? I'm thinking of the Evernote plugin, as right now we'd need to seed it to include in the images.
<mardy> dpm: hi! No, they are not ready yet. I'm working on that, but it's actually not even sure that we'll get them by 14.04 (though I'll try my best)
<dpm> mardy, ok, thanks for the update. Is there any blueprint I can subscribe to to track the status?
<mardy> dpm: let me check...
<mzanetti> dpm: o/
<mzanetti> dpm: hey, I'll just start merging branches if someone approved, ok?
<mardy> dpm: still drafting: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/client-1311-online-accounts
<dpm> mzanetti, morning! works for me, let me see if I can quickly test the SSL branch in about 15 mins
<mzanetti> dpm: ok, cool. here's the link: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/reminders-app/use-ssl/+merge/196986
<dpm> thanks
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday the 13th, and happy Violin Day!  :-D
<mzanetti> dpm: btw. I found this doc yesterday: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkBOG7Foul0ZdDVtd2doeDNCSDM5ZFBaRmFmTVdkbFE&usp=drive_web#gid=0
<mzanetti> dpm: I cross checked it with the current state and I think the c++ plugin supports everything that's marked mandatory except uploading pictures taken with the camera
<mzanetti> so that's the next on my todo and then I can move over to some UI tuning
<dpm> mzanetti, yeah, I created the doc a while ago to track the requirements, sorry to have not explicitly pointed you to it. That sounds good. I haven't looked into detail what uploading pictures involves, but I seem to recall it's a matter of uploading a note with an attachment
<mzanetti> yeah. I think so
<mzanetti> dpm: I realized that there are quite some API calls where we don't have any permissions
<mzanetti> dpm: for example we cannot delete a notebook
<mzanetti> do you know what's the plan there? I this going to be some sort of "official" app and we might get those permissions at some point or will we always stay a 3rd party app without those permissions?
<dpm> mzanetti, I'll have to find out. Strange, as the API key should grant full permissions. Do you think you could create a quick list of the operations that require extra permissions and then we can ask the Evernote guys directly?
<mzanetti> dpm: check out this: http://dev.evernote.com/doc/reference/NoteStore.html#Fn_NoteStore_expungeNotebook
<mzanetti> dpm: there is a Note in the description
<mzanetti> dpm: and there are more of those (I would need to walk through all of them to find out which ones exactly). But I'm pretty sure its a all or nothing thing.
<mzanetti> as in: either we get access to all of those or none
<mzanetti> and they know for sure which ones that are
<dpm> oh, I see, so these permissions are by design
<dpm> Mirv, bzoltan, it seems that doing an upgrade the ubuntu-sdk and cordova packages are removed. Something to do with changes on the PPA? -> https://plus.google.com/+NekheleshRamananthan/posts/Uj93GQ9D3uV
<bzoltan> dpm: I do not know about any change what would cause that
<Mirv> dpm: I haven't touched the PPA for a while, all my Qt work is in other preparation PPA:s
<bzoltan> Ohh
<bzoltan> dpm, Mirv: the QtC plugin is new inthe PPA 2.8.1bzr57raring0
<bzoltan> dpm, Mirv: alex-abreu and Robert Bruce Park has top approved 2 MRs and they triggered the PPA release
<dpm> bzoltan, ah, well spotted. So how can we fix this on the PPA and who can do it?
<alex-abreu> bzoltan, oops ... ok for the cordova bit, but not sure why it triggers a removal of the ubuntu-sdk
<bzoltan> alex-abreu: maybe because those cordova packages are listed as dependency of the ubuntu-sdk metapackage
<bzoltan> Mirv ^
<alex-abreu> ah
<Mirv> sounds like that, yes
<alex-abreu> bzoltan, ok what about I push a "fix" for which I keep the cordova plugin ...
<alex-abreu> it doesn't hurt to still have it around
<alex-abreu> as long as we don't have the wizard
<alex-abreu> and we can deprecate it properly
<bzoltan> alex-abreu:  or simple update the ubuntu-sdk
<bzoltan> Mirv: you or me?
<alex-abreu> yeah
<alex-abreu> not sure how simple it would be
<Mirv> bzoltan: my brain is too filled with Qt 5.2 at the moment, and I don't know the background that caused this change etc. freel free.
<bzoltan> Mirv: got it
<Mirv> thanks
<dpm> thanks bzoltan for taking care of that
<bzoltan> alex-abreu:  if you check the dependencies of the ubuntu-sdk package you will see that it pulls the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova package
<alex-abreu> yup
<alex-abreu> it does indeed
<alex-abreu> bzoltan, it shouldn't have been top approved, & I should have check w/ u & Mirv for possible issues, ... next time ...
<bzoltan> alex-abreu: Your name is on the MR as top approver
<bzoltan> Status: Merged   Approved by:	Robert Bruce Park 9 hours ago
<bzoltan> Status: Approved   Approved by:	Alexandre Abreu 4 minutes ago
<bzoltan> alex-abreu: wait a sec... it is robru who top approved the other one
<bzoltan> https://code.launchpad.net/~abreu-alexandre/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/single-html5-template/+merge/198390
<alex-abreu> yeah I top approved the template changes
<alex-abreu> anyway
<bzoltan>  alex-abreu: but yours was rejected by Jenkins
<alex-abreu> yup
<alex-abreu> I pushed an update
<alex-abreu> for that
<alex-abreu> merging conflicts
<lukas_> Hello!
<lukas_> I'd like to know why should I use PyGI instead of PyGTK. Thanks
<mzanetti> dpm: http://kmix5.wordpress.com/2013/12/11/eclipse-kepler-kmix-productivity-boost/
<mzanetti> dpm: check out the first bullet in "The C++ nuisance and rant"
<mzanetti> :D
<dpm> mzanetti, lol, indeed!
<dholbach> dpm, do we have an example of a compiled app which doesn't use qmake?
<dpm> dholbach, perhaps the camera app, which I think uses cmake
<dholbach> aha!
<Mihir> Hi dpm  :)
<dpm> hi Mihir, how are you?
<Mihir> dpm: Doing good...busy now a days..how are you doing??
<dpm> doing well too, busy too :)
<Mihir> have kicked off calculator second phase or I guess not yet right ??
<mzanetti> jkeyes0: hey man, do you think you could review this one? lp:~mzanetti/reminders-app/rework-error-handling
<balloons> nik90, ping
<rickspencer3> hi msvb-lab :)
<msvb-lab> Hithere, good resource this channel...
<msvb-lab> ...I just hope it sees some action. Thanks again for the call, and have a great weekend.
<rickspencer3> thank you msvb-lab
 * balloons waves to rickspencer3 and msvb-lab 
<rickspencer3> o/ balloons
<msvb-lab> Waves back.
<msvb-lab> Balloons: How much do you know about the 'format switch variable' or whatever it is to set the initial format of an app to fullscreen or thin-phone?
<msvb-lab> The terminal app for tablets launches wrong, goes to phone mode. So that's what I'm trying to change.
<msvb-lab> ...unless you like tilting your head and typing sideways with one hand. Super suckey.
<balloons> msvb-lab, ahh.. File manager is a good example of how it works. It converges quite well
<balloons> it uses a "wide display" switch and turns it on based on the screen units present on the device
<msvb-lab> The file manager of Maguro (tablet) on trusty-proposed starts in phone mode as well (like the terminal.)
<balloons> maguro tablet?
<rickspencer3> msvb-lab, I believe maguro is the code name for the galaxy nexus phone, though I could be wrong
<rickspencer3> maybe you mean Manta? (Nexus 10)
<balloons> last I checked on the manta, file manager was tablet  mode ;-)
<nik90> balloons: pong
<balloons> nik90, I saw your comment on the mp :-) It was so funny I sent the comment, and boom, update in trunk from nik90
<balloons> jenkins is coming back online atm, I'll review as well and we'll land this ;-)
<nik90> balloons: awesome
<nik90> balloons: one thing though
<balloons> nik90, I'm sending a mail on all those open ap tests that are awaiting features.. The only other bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1188808
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1188808 in Ubuntu Clock App "Autopilot Testcase needed: Check current time" [Medium,Confirmed]
<nik90> balloons: the bug you mentioned, is dependent on what time format is shown to the user in the clock app. This has not been confirmed yet by design.
<balloons> care to just update the bug with a status update I guess?
<nik90> btw regarding my stopwatch MP, it adds a test -> Test searching a world city online and adding it (clock)
<nik90> sure
<nik90> I thought in the UDS, it was explained during the QA session that an autopilot test should not send online API calls?
<nik90> this test does it thought (in my defence I wrote it before the UDS :D )
<nik90> balloons: the bug report already has a comment explaining the blocker -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1188808/comments/4
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1188808 in Ubuntu Clock App "Autopilot Testcase needed: Check current time" [Medium,Confirmed]
<balloons> nik90, I guess I don't want the bug to stagnate forever. So if we need design's input, let's get it on there todo list so to speak :-)
<nik90> balloons: but we dont get designer's input anymore to the core apps for this cycle
<balloons> heh, well, we need to solve it somehow ;-)
<balloons> I don't like stagnating bugs
<nik90> nik90: either we have an option in the settings app which defines if time will be shown in 24 hour format
<balloons> I'm sure you don't either
<nik90> yup
<nik90> I will send a mail to ubuntu-touch list asking if such an option can be integrated into the settings app
<nik90> since the rule has to come from somewhere
<balloons> thanks nik90
<balloons> We'll at least be able to update some status on it
<iBelieve> davmor2: ping
<davmor2> iBelieve: hello
<iBelieve> davmor2: Hi. My app, Tasks, that you reviewed yesterday, isn't working for somebody, and I think that is caused by the packaging. Is there any way for me to get the actual package without having to buy the app myself?
<davmor2> iBelieve: you can change the price to zero install it and raise the price again other than that not really.
<davmor2> iBelieve: do you know what issue they are having?
<iBelieve> davmor2: This is what the user reported seeing: http://i.imgur.com/KMuoDet.jpg
<iBelieve> davmor2: It has to be a problem with the packaging, since running the app from the source tar that I uploaded works fine.
<davmor2> iBelieve: it is working fine here, http://ubuntuone.com/2ODSsYFcIEgAiZawCytHVk
<iBelieve> davmor2: Not quite. The icons on the toolbar buttons at the bottom are missing.
<iBelieve> davmor2: I think I'll just end up purchasing it myself to look at how it is installed.
<iBelieve> davmor2: Once I figure out what the problem is, what is the best and fastest way to get an update into the app store or have the packaging be changed?
<davmor2> iBelieve: through myapps just click on your app, click on edit by the package details and upload a new package.  If it is something specific with the packaging then message us on the feedback tab and we can deal with it from there.
<balloons> nik90, re: online accounts. Yes, we don't want tests to depend on external servers. So we should mock it instead
<davmor2> balloons: you're an evil non existent analogue account that no-one ever uses why can't you be more like this nice accout that is digital and always there.........is that enough mocking?
<balloons> davmor2, :-)
<iBelieve> davmor2: I uploaded a new version and also left comments regarding problems in the packaging. Do you know when I can expect it to be reviewed and the packaging fixed?
<davmor2> iBelieve: depends how long it takes to package
<iBelieve> davmor2: thanks for the answer. The packaging was just missing the icons directory I had in my tar ball, and then I uploaded a couple of changes to work with 13.10 better.
<davmor2> cool
<lukas> Hello!
<lukas> Im making an indicator for ubuntu 13.10
<lukas> Id like to find documentation on how to implement counter
<lukas> like the one uses emapthy in messasing menu
<lukas> thanks in advance!
<daker> lukas: see https://launchpad.net/hello-unity
<lukas> thanks
<daker> lukas: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wiyL2jqfWc&feature=youtu.be
<lukas> exactly what ive been looking for. THAAAANKS!!!! <333
<daker> :)
<lukas> I've encountered a problem: in  hello_unity/window.py  error: from gi.repository import GtkSource, ImportError: cannot import name GtkSource
<lukas> apparently cannot use app from source (tar.gz file)
<lukas> but deb launched fine
<daker> i think you were missing some deps and the deb did install the missing package
#ubuntu-app-devel 2013-12-14
<jkeyes0> mzanetti: sorry for the delay, I've been out most of the day. lemme go pull it down
<mzanetti> jkeyes0: no worries
<mzanetti> jkeyes0: I managed to inject images into the note editor :)
<jkeyes0> awesome!
<jkeyes0> the syntax for finding is a bit awkward. not your code, but the way that doc you linked to from Evernote is written.
<mzanetti> http://i.imgur.com/pHrrL7i.png
<mzanetti> and http://i.imgur.com/9HgGstq.png
<mzanetti> not completely ready yet. but I hope to be able to put up the branch tomorrow
<mzanetti> jkeyes0: which doc do you mean?
<jkeyes0> http://dev.evernote.com/doc/articles/search_grammar.php
<jkeyes0> for example, searching the word potato finds nothing in the phrase "Mash four potatoes together"
<jkeyes0> I saw you mention that if you add a * to it, that can help, but if you're searching for a character string inside of the word (like "toe", expecting to find the word "potatoes"), haven't found a way to do that yet.
<mzanetti> ah that one, yeah
<mzanetti> in my latest commit I've changed the search to always append *
<mzanetti> yeah. searching in the middle of words is not supported, apparently "for scalability reasons"
<mzanetti> aanyways. I need to go to bed.
<jkeyes0> guess that makes sense.
<mzanetti> see you around o/
<jkeyes0> cool. I'm looking at your branch right now, so I'll try to review shortly.
<jkeyes0> g'night
<aquarius> hm, I've just upgraded saucy (desktop) and it removed ubuntu-sdk, because it depends on qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova, which depends on an older version of qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu (2.8.1bzr56saucy0 rather than 2.8.1bzr57saucy0). Is that supposed to happen, or is it some sort of packaging bug?
<popey> aquarius: do you have any sdk related ppas?
<popey> oof, it's doing it here too
<aquarius> popey, I figured it was a bug, but then I thought some changes might be happening with cordova 'cos they support Ubuntu upstream now
<popey> well whatever it shouldn't yank that package out when you upgrade
<popey> aquarius: feel free to file a bug and i'll confirm
<aquarius> lulz, ubuntu-bug ubuntu-sdk doesn't work now because it's not installed :P Time to go search launchpad :)
<aquarius> wtf? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=ubuntu-sdk doesn't actually show an ubuntu-sdk package.
<aquarius> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta, apparenly
<aquarius> no, that can't be right, because it hasn't had any releases at all for two months.
<aquarius> where do I file sdk bugs? :)
<popey> lemme find it
<popey> https://launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<aquarius> because I'm a moron, I closed the terminal which I did the upgrade process in, so I can't paste it directly, but: https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+bug/1260954 filed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1260954 in qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu "Upgrading saucy removes ubuntu-sdk package because of cordova conflicts" [Undecided,New]
<aquarius> which should have enough info in it, I hope
<popey> aquarius: confirmed and left a comment
<aquarius> cheers, dude
<popey> np
<daker> can someone please test this code for me on a phone ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/6572029/
<daker> popey: hi would you like to review the veetle app please ?
<popey> daker: sure
<popey> daker: approved
<daker> popey: thanks, would you like to test if the streams playback works for you ?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-08
<dholbach> good morning
<mzanetti> dpm: ping
<mzanetti> zsombi: hey, I'm trying to access the organizer api from a push helper, but it crashes (while the same code works fine from an app). Do you have any insights there?
<mzanetti> seems it wants to access some dconf schema and that aborts because not schemas are installed
<zsombi> mzanetti: it's renato whom you should ask... I'm similar user of it as you are :)
<mzanetti> so I assume some issue with the environment push helpers are executed in
<zsombi> mzanetti: and he will be around here later today I guess
<mzanetti> hmm... I don't think it actually an issue in the organizer stuff
<mzanetti> rather push
<mzanetti> do you know who to ask there?
<dpm> hi mzanetti
<mzanetti> dpm: hi. ^
<dpm> mzanetti, probably ralsina
<mzanetti> ok. will do that
<dpm> mzanetti, or perhaps someone from the desktop team will know more about schemas, seb128 might be able to point you in the right direction
<seb128> dpm, what?
<mzanetti> well, from what I can see, it's really that the push helpers are executed in an environment where it can't find them... not a real issue with schemas
<dpm> seb128, I'll leave mzanetti expand on that, but he's trying to use the organizer API from a push helper and it seems it's crashing trying to access some dconf schema and finds no schemas installed
<mzanetti> yeah, that sums it up quite well
<seb128> what's the error exactly?
<mzanetti> aborts with (process:26739): GLib-GIO-ERROR **: No GSettings schemas are installed on the system
<mzanetti> that's the line the makes it fail: m_manager = new QOrganizerManager(envManager);
<seb128> well, is the schemas installed?
<seb128> seems like your installation is borked
<mzanetti> seb128: yeah, this works in the app
<mzanetti> but not from the push helper
<seb128> is the push helper having acces to the filesystem?
<mzanetti> again, I expect an issue in the environment where the push-helpers are run
<seb128> or is it restricted?
<mzanetti> it is confined, but same as the app
<mzanetti> I gave it the "calendar" apparmor permission
<seb128> do you have any apparmor deny?
<mzanetti> I can't see one, no
<seb128> mzanetti, is XDG_DATA_DIRS set?
<seb128> to what value?
 * mzanetti chechs.
<mzanetti> but I'm afraid the env is empty. let me verify
<seb128> does it work if you define it?
<mzanetti> will try, gimme a minute
<mzanetti> seb128: it's set to: /usr/share/ubuntu-touch:/usr/local/share:/usr/share in the app it's set to /opt/click.ubuntu.com/.click/users/phablet/com.ubuntu.reminders:/usr/share/ubuntu-touch:/usr/local/share:/usr/share
<mzanetti> I doubt this is the issue then. looks reasonable
<seb128> mzanetti, weird, it should look to XDG_DATA_DIRS/glib-2.0/schemas for the schemas and it should find it if it's correctly set
<seb128> mzanetti, dunno then
<mzanetti> seb128: hmm... I do get an apparmorr denied I see now: apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" profile="com.ubuntu.reminders_pushHelper_0.5.latest" name="/usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/gschemas.compiled" pid=31429 comm="push-helper" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=32011 ouid=0
<mzanetti> I wonder which policy this is
<mzanetti> don't have anything special in the app
<seb128> that's likely the issue
<mzanetti> Saviq: interesting... Seems adding the "webview" permission goes around it
<mzanetti> seb128: ^
<mzanetti> sorry Saviq
<Saviq> mzanetti, interesting indeed!
<Saviq> ;P
 * mzanetti notes "webview" down as the might apparmor permission :D
<mzanetti> mighty
<mzanetti> what's the package to report this bug against?
<popey> dholbach: beuno for terminal, swordfish90 has made a fat package as per balloons blog post
<popey> but it's failing the click reviewer tools...
<popey>         Architecture=multi does not match manifest architecture=['armhf', 'i386', 'amd64']
<popey> what should we do here?
<dholbach> popey, jdstrand said he would look into fixing that in c-r-t
<dholbach> there's a bug open for it
<dholbach> https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1395204
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1395204 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "Click review rejects multi-arch clicks" [High,Triaged]
<popey> dholbach: thanks, so it is valid then?
<popey> (meaning, I can approve it)
<dholbach> AFAIUI yes
<popey> ok
<popey> done
<popey> swordfish90: approved terminal reboot to the store
<rpadovani> \o/
<swordfish90> popey, dholbach thanks... I'm going to test it...
<swordfish90> popey, very well... It seems fine! :D
<beuno> popey, yes, valid
<beuno> override at will
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Brownie Day! :-D
<gcollura> can anyone try this snippet please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9426167/  do you confirm that both the label and the search entry are visible at once?
<sverzegnassi> gcollura: do you mean that both PageHeadState.contents are visible at the same time?
<gcollura> sverzegnassi, yes
<CarloJr86> Bammm
<sverzegnassi> gcollura: now I try the code, but I've already seen that issue some time ago
<CarloJr86> Hi, swordfish90
<sverzegnassi> yes, confirm!
<swordfish90> CarloJr86, Hello!... Welcome to the ubuntu-app-devel channel! :D
<swordfish90> gcollura, I just tested the code, and I can confirm what sverzegnassi was saying they are both visible.
<gcollura> swordfish90, it's a bug then
<gcollura> sverzegnassi, swordfish90 which version of the sdk are you using?
<CarloJr86> Thanks swordfish90
<sverzegnassi> gcollura, qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin 1.1.1279+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1
<swordfish90> gcollura, same here... 1.1.1279+14.10.20141007-0ubuntu1 ... I've tested it on my utopic laptop...
<gcollura> thanks sverzegnassi swordfish90 I'm going to file a bug against ubuntu-ui-toolkit
<gcollura> swordfish90, sverzegnassi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1400297
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1400297 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "PageHeadState doens't correctly update head.contents" [Undecided,New]
<gcollura> thank you both :)
<balloons> popey, swordfish90 so I can probably remove my old terminal package then I built just for x86?
<popey> i would, so it doesn't cause confusion
<swordfish90> balloons, If the new one is working, I think it's a good idea...
<popey> swordfish90: got some time to look at https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-weather-app/reorganization-and-native-launcher/+merge/241351 ?
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, can you point me to documentation on SortFilterModel ?
<swordfish90> popey, oh my... I forgot again about that... I'm really sorry. Looking into it right away.
<popey> np
<popey> swordfish90: should https://code.launchpad.net/~michael-sheldon/ubuntu-terminal-app/disable-autocaps/+merge/240582 land in the 'old' terminal?
<swordfish90> popey, Yes it should. It is already in the new one though.
<balloons> swordfish90, popey works great on x86. I'll remove my build of the old package. Good stuff ;-)
<rpadovani> rickspencer3, are you referring to http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/Ubuntu.Components.SortFilterModel/ ?
<rickspencer3> rpadovani, yes! thank you
<rpadovani> yw
<swordfish90> Yuuu... Thank you balloons ...
<kalikiana> rpadovani: you're such an attention seeker, replying to people who ping me :-P
<popey> swordfish90: we should get the terminal app updated in the core apps daily ppa.
<swordfish90> popey, yeah, what do you need for that?
<popey> i think we need to speak to CI to pull it in automatically.
<balloons> right, put I believe mhall119 at least can manually push one
<balloons> maybe me too.. heh
<popey> i can too
<popey> should we name it differently, to avoid conflict with the existing one?
<popey> we can't really replace it because the next time someone merges with the old one it'll clobber the new one
<popey> i need to go afk, will take a look when I get back if you haven't by then.
<DS-McGuire> Hi all! Are there any HTML5 community apps I can help with? :D
<popey> DS-McGuire: just pinging dbarth - he may have something...
<DS-McGuire> thanks popey!
<popey> he's probably at lunch, feel free to ping him - he's in #ubuntu-touch
<DS-McGuire> thanks popey will do now :)
<popey> balloons: swordfish90 I think it needs to be modified in debian/control to make it ubuntu-terminal-app-reboot perhaps? so it doesn't clash. If we do that then we can push to the ppa for wider testing on the desktop. What do you think?
 * popey afks
<dbarth> DS-McGuire: but so, to your question, we mostly have a demo app in the works to play podcasts
<dbarth> but no real community app right now
<dbarth> best would be to discuss an app you would like to implement
<dbarth> and then we can help you there, support where you need changes, etc.
<dbarth> DS-McGuire: what woule be your dream app?
<DS-McGuire> dbarth, sorry I was eating.
<DS-McGuire> well, I don't know to be honest. I was creating a HTML5 app the other day, it was a golf score card app that you could record your and other players scores on. I don't know what else to do really, that why I am wondering what other people are up to haha!
<balloons> popey, swordfish90 we should also check to ensure the dependencies are all correct for the debian package
<DS-McGuire> dbarth, Working on a podcast app seems perfect to me since I can't move to Ubuntu Touch full time until I have a decent one.
<swordfish90> balloons, agreed. Right now I'm working at the weather branch, I'll let you know when I'm done there.
<dbarth> DS-McGuire: a golf score card, that's a nice app; plus i don't think we have one already in the store
<dbarth> DS-McGuire: and are you more into code or html/css UI?
<DS-McGuire> dbarth, I would say HTML/CSS. It's currently what I know best.
<dbarth> DS-McGuire: ok, good to know
<swordfish90> balloons, I'm sorry I took a look again at my merge proposal, but I don't know why it is failing. There is probably an issue in how we build the timezone plugin, could you take a look at that please? https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-weather-app/reorganization-and-native-launcher/+merge/241351
<DS-McGuire> dbarth, Since it's my first app I don't think it will be very good, this is why I would rather work with someone else :P
<rpadovani> popey, o/
<popey> hey rpadovani
<rpadovani> popey, could you please invite a designer (maybe gventuri) to next calculator meeting? Bartosk and I have some doubts
<popey> rpadovani: sure, but we can raise things before then if needed. What's up?
<balloons> swordfish90, yes I'm looking
<rpadovani> popey, we are in doubt about two things atm: what happen when the result of a calc is larger than the screen? Maybe we need to set a limit to digit a user can insert, or use exponential mode
<popey> rpadovani: i mentioned this last week. We should limit to ~10 digits
<rpadovani> popey, yes, but what about the result?
<rpadovani> I mean, 9999999999x99999999 is larger than the screen
<balloons> swordfish90, well, does it build locally for you?
<popey> E
<popey> ☻
<rpadovani> ok :D
<popey> the firefox calendar has one string translated to every language...
<popey> "Error"
<rpadovani> popey, second question: should the user be allowed to insert digit anywhere in the calc or only push at the end?
<popey> from my perspective, i dont think we should insert in the middle
<popey> we'd end up making a rich text editor otherwise
<rpadovani> gotcha thanks
<swordfish90> balloons, No it doesn't. If I recall correctly I was able to build the click packages so i pushed the branch. "dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -D -us -uc" is failing as you wrote.
<balloons> ahh, ok :-) I thought you meant it was working for you locally
<rpadovani> popey, doesnt make any sense to set limit of digit to ten. Does an operator count? Is cos( = 4 or 0? Also, why we have to limit number of digit?
<popey> rpadovani: oh, i see
<rpadovani> popey, and about edit the calc, looking to the specs, we have to implement editmode :D
<popey> rpadovani: makes more sense now, i thought you just meant the result, not the whole thing
<popey> yeah
<popey> so  ignore me!
<rpadovani> lol
<gang64> Hi Guys
<balloons> hey gang64 !
<rpadovani> Hey gang64 o/
<rpadovani> gang64, so at the end you're right: we have to allow users to insert digit everywhere in the calc
<rpadovani> gang64, and we set to 10 digits the limit of the result, I'm on it right now
<gang64> ok
<gang64> Can I leave the cursor enabled by default for calc
<gang64> ?
<rpadovani> gang64, I think no, if you look to slide #4 we have to insert "0" when there is nothing, also I don't think it is well-looking
<rpadovani> popey, what do you think ^^
<gang64> @Popey just take a look at branch https://code.launchpad.net/~gang65/ubuntu-calculator-app/decimal_point_fix
<gang64> For sure cursor must be enabled after we introduce Edit feature (in the middle)
<gang64> So it is only matter of time, when it should be enabled...
<popey> on a hangout, will look in a little bit...
<rpadovani> gang64, but the cursor is already enabled when you focus the textfield
<rpadovani> gang64, why do you want to have enabled also when you unfocus it?
<gang64> To be clear where the next numbers/operation will be added when you press button
<gang64> If user start calculator for the first time, then it is blinking
<gang64> It autofocus at this area, and know that there will be added text
<gang64> I tested it on my wife
<gang64> without cursor, he dosn't know where number will be added
<gang64> (especially when you have a lot of previous formulas in history)
<rpadovani> mhhh
<gang64> :-)
<gang64> Hope you understand
<gang64> So user ALWAYS will know where things will be added
<gang64> and
<rpadovani> Yes, I see your point here, but I'm not sure about the default user case: an user 99% time does only a simple calc, and he expects the digit is added at the end
<rpadovani> and the cursor is useless in that case
<gang64> it will be consistent with edit feature
<gang64> ok. I could remove it
<gang64> if you think it is useless
<gang64> Another topic
<gang64> My idea is to create all features which was available at "old calculator", according to new design,
<popey> ok, where were we?
<gang64> and make "new calculator" stable
<rpadovani> popey, we are just chatting on various topics
<popey> so we're going to allow the calculation to get very long, right?
<gang64> Next I would like to switch old calculator with new one
<popey> and scroll off screen to the left?
<popey> gang64: we can't switch calculator until all the autopilot tests are done and we haven't regressed features ☻
<popey> (also, as calculator is in the default image, we need to get QA approval)
<popey> (just so you know the process)
<rpadovani> popey, that is for the insert mode. For results we limit result to 10 digits and text of the formula fades in the left
<rpadovani> as per design
<gang64> ok
<popey> ok
<popey> will we be able to slide the calculation left and right, to find the bit to correct?
<rpadovani> popey, in the history if you click on a formula you enter the editMode, so yes
<rpadovani> well, when we implement it :D
<popey> I mean, If I type 19827638 + 19287361287 + 128735627465 + 5 - 12873612 + 12735  =   . will I then be able to scroll back to the "5" and change to "6"?
<popey> heh
<popey> and if so, the result dynamically updates?
<popey> like a spreadsheet?
<gang64> @popey Am I able to view long formula in history, and how I could do that?
<popey> no, the current one.
<gang64> So if you have formula: "19827638 + 19287361287 + 128735627465 + 5 - 12873612 + 12735  = 384579832745"
<gang64> then you will only see " + 12735  = 384579832745" ?
<gang64> in history
<gang64> Am I right?
<rpadovani> popey, yes and no. Actually no due an upstream bug, but textfield and flickable do strange things together, so you can scroll to left but it is difficult
<popey> ok
<popey> so to correct "5" to "6" you need to delete the following - 12873612 + 12735 first?
<rpadovani> If we use only one row to insert calc, yes
<popey> ok
<rpadovani> Because when you try to scroll a textfield in horizontal you actually focus it
<popey> right
<popey> I understand.
<gang64> Maybe we should submit bug report for that?
<rpadovani> gang64, last time I talked with zsombi was a wont fix
<gang64> Do you have bug number for that?
<rpadovani> nope
<gang64> ok
<gang64> Another topic to discuss:
<gang64> @Riccardo Could you please ask Michael how he think could be implemented keyboard support with new Layout?
<gang64> I mean Michael Zanetti
<rpadovani> gang64, what are you referring to? Which new layout?
<gang64> I mean new Layout Engine which was done by Michael.
<gang64> It solves many issues with scrolling, but we miss the keyboard support which is present in "old calculator"
<gang64> @Riccardo Just ask how he think keyboard support could be implemented in "new calc"
<rpadovani> oh, I see. mzanetti do you have any suggestion on this? How could we map desktop keyboard keys to calculator keyboard?
<rpadovani> (brb)
<gang64> Sorry I need to go now
<popey> ok, thanks gang64 !
<gang64> Talk to you later
 * popey makes food
<mzanetti> rpadovani: not sure I understand the question
<rpadovani> mzanetti, do desktop convergence we want the calculator works also on the desktop, and when user clicks "1" on the keyboard we want the animation of "1" pressed on the calculator screen keyboard
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ohh.. this is about the physical keyboard
<rpadovani> I didn't write physical? Ops :D
<mzanetti> I see
<mzanetti> and we want the buttons to have some sort of highlight effect when the keyboard is pressed
<mzanetti> ?
<rpadovani> that is
<mzanetti> ok. now I get what that map was about, and what the review comment was asking for :D
<mzanetti> I always thought about a desktop like layout :D
<mzanetti> ok will add that
<rpadovani> oh, :D
<rpadovani> thanks mzanetti!
<mzanetti> rpadovani: hey, question:
<mzanetti> is there any code that does the input handling?
<mzanetti> I got this url from gang65: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/trunk/view/head:/Simple/SimplePage.qml
<mzanetti> but is that code still around somewhere or needs to be "rebooted"?
<rpadovani> mzanetti, that code doesn't exist anymore
<mzanetti> rpadovani: ack
<renato___> swordfish90, I was thanking with Elleo, about a way to check if the QML field text property was changed due a property change (qml code), or by the virtual keyboard
<renato___> sotrdofthsstarwa, Elleo told me that you solve that on the terminal app
<sotrdofthsstarwa> renato___, sorry they must be confused.  I don't know what that's all about
<renato___> sotrdofthsstarwa, sorry I want to talk with swordfish90  :D
<sotrdofthsstarwa> renato___, no problem :)
<renato___> swordfish90, I was trying to use: http://qt-project.org/doc/qt-5/qml-qtquick-keyevent.html
<renato___> swordfish90, but looks like the vkb does not send the keypress event
<swordfish90> renato___, Yeah I think that could be done in theory. I had to manage it from the cpp code so that's a different story, but getting key event in that way should work.
<swordfish90> renato___, are you sure that the object object which manages them is currently in focus (forceActiveFocus())
<renato___> swordfish90, works nice on desktop with real keyboard
<renato___> swordfish90, well I am receiving the property text change
<renato___> swordfish90, but I am not receiving the keypress event
<swordfish90> renato___, Ok. Always talking from the cpp side, the two events are different, just let me check the code a sec.
<swordfish90> renato___, Ok. In the terminal the virtual key events are processed by inputMethoEvent instead of keyPressEvent.
<swordfish90> renato___, That said we need to find a way to manage that form QML.
<renato___> humm
<renato___> let me see if I can do the same on QML
<renato___> swordfish90, I think this should be transparent, otherwise we will need to have 2 codes for desktop and phone
<renato___> swordfish90, which objects emits the inputMethodEvent?
<swordfish90> renato___, I agree with you, there should not be the need to have different sets of events.
<swordfish90> renato___, I believe it is the keyboard but I might be wrong. Can I ask you why you need to manage those events?
<renato___> swordfish90, well, I am trying to fix this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1399011
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1399011 in dialer-app "[Call]Cannot enter '#' and '*' in dialing interface after entered numbers" [Critical,Confirmed]
<renato___> swordfish90, the way that I am trying to fix that is: if the user type any char that is not a number I will disable the phone number auto-format
<renato___> swordfish90, then I need to check what the user is typing
<renato___> swordfish90, using the text change property is not enough because the application can pre-load a old value
<swordfish90> renato___, I'm sorry. I've been thinking to possible clean solution to the problem but I don't know a way to do that in pure QML. I can't find anything in the docs.
<renato___> swordfish90, thanks I will discuss about that with Elleo
<swordfish90> renato___, You're welcome sorry I can't help more...
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-calculator-app/kbdhandling/+merge/244043
 * balloons wonders why popey hasn't made the topic cool about hackfests
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks mate!
<DS-McGuire> Can someone help me get the latest version of the Ubuntu Browser on my Ubuntu 14.04 desktop?
<DS-McGuire> popey, Any idea about my problem above? ^
<popey> DS-McGuire: not sure we build for 14.04
<popey> you can certainly grab the 14.10 package and try building it?
<DS-McGuire> popey, Well, that might explain a lot. Will I run into many problem if I try to do that?
<popey> i have no idea ☻
<DS-McGuire> only one way to find out...
<popey> \o/
<rickspencer3> any experts on listviews and repeaters here?
<rickspencer3> I have a model that is a dictionary of lists
<rickspencer3> like: {"category1":[ a bunch of items], "category2":[a bunch of items], etc...}
<rickspencer3> I want a list that uses ListItem.Header to be set to the category, then under it, the list of items for it
<rickspencer3> I've been messing around with repeaters and list views, but haven't hit on a great system yet
<zmaj> hello
<popey> yo
<zmaj> how are you today?
<zmaj> How do I add a filepicker to a webview(oxyde)?
<zmaj> in qml
<popey> Well, you can use content-hub
<zmaj> hm,I was thinking of a situation when a user clicks on an upload button on a webpage.Will that also work?
<popey> zmaj: should just work
<zmaj> ok
<DS-McGuire> What would be the correct mailing list to join for HTML5 app development? Just the standard one?
<daker> zmaj: what are you using exactly ? plain oxide or UbuntuWebView ?
<DS-McGuire> popey, last time I ask for your help... Tonight anyway ;). Could you help me out? :L
<daker> DS-McGuire: there is no ML for the HTML5 SDK developement, we just use the #ubuntu-webapps channel
<DS-McGuire> daker, thank you :)
<daker> yw
<zmaj> plain oxyde
<zmaj> I can switch to ubuntuwebview if needed
<zmaj> *oxide
<daker> ok
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/WebViewImpl.qml#L40
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/WebViewImpl.qml#L40
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/WebViewImpl.qml#L68
<daker> and the ContentPickerDialog
<daker> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/view/head:/src/app/ContentPickerDialog.qml
<daker> zmaj: ^
<zmaj> thx
<daker> yw
<zmaj> Yes!!!!I cracked it again,thanks to you guys :D For now I am only using the FilePickerDialog.But in a few days I will implement both the touch and the desktop dialogs into my browser...
<zmaj> Anyhow:Virtual beer to you guys and celebrations XD
<zmaj> have a good night
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-09
<zmaj> oh yeah,and the whole thing does apparently work with oxide
<penk_> karni: did you make a merge like 10 minutes ago..
<karni> penk_: hi :D
<penk_> karni: what time is it over there :D
<karni> it's 3:07 AM :D
<karni> haha
<penk_> haha classic karni
<karni> haha. was about to leave :) have a good day, penk_ o/
<penk_> karni: sleep tight
<karni> tnx!
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy International Anti-corruption Day! :-D
<popey> balloons: any luck with tests for https://code.launchpad.net/~pkunal-parmar/ubuntu-calendar-app/NewDayView-Final/+merge/242346 ?
<popey> be great to get that landed
<karni> bzoltan: hey, I'm seeing this log line. this hasn't been fixed since, I understand? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1260793
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1260793 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Error logs from Icon ShaderEffect" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rpadovani> hey popey, any luck to provide infrastructure and autopilot to calculator reboot?
<popey> hey rpadovani
 * popey needs to check with balloons and fginther 
<popey> when they wake, will do and get back to you
<balloons> eh?
<rpadovani> thanks :-)
<popey> balloons: we talked a week or more ago about autopilot tests for the new calculator reboot
<balloons> so rpadovani what do you need exactly? Just the initial test setup?
<rpadovani> balloons, well, could be a start, yes. popey said during the vUDS that someone from QA team will work with us on doing tests, but if no one is available i think we can do on our own, after the setup
<popey> rpadovani: we should have bugs for each test that needs writing.
<popey> (unless you want to track them elsewhere)
<rpadovani> popey, ok, will do
<viejotren> Hi guys, is there any online workshop right now? from the video I just have the workshop from yesterday, is that right?
<viejotren> YearEnd hack days continue today right?
<balloons> rpadovani, ahh, well I'm  trying to stir up some more interest this week so hopefully a few more folks step forward to help out. And yes, please file bugs so I can point folks at them :-)
<rpadovani> balloons, cool, thanks :-) I'll start to do that
<balloons> we'll get you some help one way or another
<dholbach> balloons, doing a test-build of https://code.launchpad.net/~flscogna/ubuntu-weather-app/reorganization-and-native-launcher/+merge/241351 now
<rpadovani> Saviq, implemented restart button in 100balls, thanks for the feedback!
<balloons> swordfish90, I asked dholbach to take a look at the weather MP that wasn't building ^^
<balloons> rpadovani, if you could also use the 'needs-autopilot-test' tag when you open them that would be great
<rpadovani> balloons, ok :-)
<dholbach> dh_install: qtdeclarative5-ubuntuweather-timezone-plugin1.0 missing files (usr/lib/*/qt5/), aborting
<swordfish90> balloons, dholbach Ok thanks. There is probably an issue with the timezone plugin.
<dholbach> looks like stuff gets installed into:
<dholbach> /tmp/buildd/ubuntu-weather-app-1.8.3ubuntu1/debian/tmp/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/TimeZone/*
<dholbach> so qt5 <-> TimeZone
<dholbach> that's the mismatch
<dholbach> I don't know where you want things installed
<dholbach> either you need to change things in CMakeLists.txt
<dholbach> or in debian/*.install
<dholbach> I would suggest to have a look at where other app store their plugins
<dholbach> so it's nice and consistent
<swordfish90> dholbach, I actually took everything from the terminal app where everything is working fine. Thank you dholbach ...
<dholbach> swordfish90, so files get installed into usr/lib/*/TimeZone right now
<dholbach> swordfish90, but the packaging assumes that they're in usr/lib/*/qt5/
<dholbach> you only need to decide which of the two paths you actually want
<dholbach> :)
<swordfish90> dholbach, Yesterday I tried that but maybe I got the folder name wrong... I'll just check right now if it's that fast... :D
<dholbach> swordfish90, it's src/plugins/CMakeLists.txt: and debian/qtdeclarative5-ubuntuweather-timezone-plugin1.0.install AFAICS
<Saviq> rpadovani, sure!
<swordfish90> dholbach, And that's a step forward. It builds, It's still not working when installed on the desktop though, investigating that.
<dholbach> swordfish90, ok cool - let me know if you need more help
<swordfish90> dholbach, ok, thanks..
<xavigarcia> mhall119: OK, I see the problem, I will add my changes in a plain text file then.
<xavigarcia> mhall119: thanks again
<mhall119> xavigarcia: no problem
<karni> Hey folks. Anyone had an issue with URLs/links that are properly linkified, but do not pop open a browser?
<swordfish90> dholbach, Ok another step forward. We are still missing the qml files on the desktop. Basically the application looks inside "/usr/share/weather/" instead of "/usr/share/ubuntu-weather-app/". Do you know how qt and cmake manage this?
<dholbach> it should all be in CMakeLists.txt somewhere
<dholbach> if there's a place where you define the dir or app name, and there's just "weather" and not "ubuntu-weather-app", try adjusting that
<viejotren> Hello, how may I enter to Year End Hack Days activities?
<dholbach> popey: ^ :)
<popey> hey viejotren !
<popey> viejotren: sure can. Any app in particular take your interest?
 * popey gets coffee
<balloons> howdy viejotren!
 * balloons subtly encourages viejotren to consider helping by writing some tests :-)
<popey> hehe
<viejotren> thanks popey and balloons, I would to help in any task related, I don't know if there are some scheduled tasks for these Hack days or if there are any availables, so please guide me and let me know how may I enter
<popey> viejotren: also, what's your main area of skill... python, c++ and qml are all useful talents.
<viejotren> popey: c++ and python, with qml I'm beginner
<popey> so I think balloons might be very interested in your python skills
<popey> balloons: can you help viejotren get bootstrapped with tests maybe while dholbach and I do the hangout?
<balloons> popey, ohh, why sure, thanks for doing the q and a
<popey> np
<popey> \o/
<popey> I love it when a plan comes together
<balloons> viejotren, so we make an effort to test all of the core apps. There's lower level tests which are written in qml. But in addition to those, we have a set of acceptance tests which are written in python using a tool called autopilot. These tests are intended to mimic the end user and make sure the apps work as expected
<viejotren> balloons: ok, so would you like if I run the tests of the core apps?
<balloons> viejotren, if writing some automated tests sounds interesting to you, you could use your python skills. the python is pretty simple, and I can teach you about how to use the tool
<balloons> I'll leave you some links for reading later for reference. For now, let's dive in on a test shall we?
<viejotren> balloons, sounds great, I'll wait for the links, thnks
<balloons> Here's the API links for autopilot and the sdk helpers as they are called: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/apis/. The autopilot docs have a tutorial in them
<balloons> and here's our philosophy on writing tests: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/platform/guides/acceptance-testing-using-the-page-object-model/
<balloons> viejotren, so let's get you started by showing you how to run some existing tests. You'll need to install autopilot
<balloons> what version of ubuntu do you have?
<viejotren> I have 14.10 installed, is that ok?
<balloons> viejotren, yep that should work great. So install python3-autopilot python3-autopilot-vis ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot
<viejotren> balloons, cool, give me a minutes
<viejotren> balloons, got them
<viejotren> I got the urls as well
<balloons> excellent. So let's pull a core app branch and show you how to run the tests, then take a peek at them
<viejotren> balloons: cool
 * balloons thinks of which app
<akiva-thinkpad> oh the hack already started >_<
<balloons> viejotren, why don't you branch lp:ubuntu-calculator-app
<akiva-thinkpad> someone tell me where we are
<balloons> hey akiva-thinkpad!
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, o/
<balloons> viejotren, so bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calculator-app
<balloons> once you get it you'll have the code for the calculator app. It's a pure qml app and so you can run without compiling anything via qmlscene. Anyways, inside you'll find the tests folder, and inside that an autopilot folder
<balloons> cd to the folder..
<balloons> something like ubuntu-calculator-app/tests/autopilot
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, thinking of trying to finish off some old mp's, work on something new or ?
<balloons> viejotren, from there we can list the tests and run an individual test or the entire test suite.
<akiva-thinkpad> Just whatever is being worked on at the moment.
<viejotren> balloons: ok, just give me a minutes to branch it, honestly I don't have all clear how to do it but I'll catch it, wait some minutes plz
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, today is file manager and calendar day, but folks are working on many things :-)
<balloons> viejotren, sure thing, ask questions as we go, I'm here to help :)
<balloons> howdy topwobble
<akiva-thinkpad> Ah in that case i should probably fix my mp in the calendar :~   Those tests are so unintuitive to run.
<topwobble> heyo balloons
<akiva-thinkpad> mmmm
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, let me know if I can help
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, I will; I am going to see if I can build a gui for autopilot3, although I am wondering if I want to use qml or qt. If I use QML; I want it to be usable with the HUD; do you know how to make sure actions appear in Unity7's hud with qml?
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, what do you mean a gui?
<balloons> on the unity7 + hud + qml, tedg is the person to ask
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: Basically I want to have a list populated by autopilot3 list
<viejotren> balloons: I'm ready, I got ubuntu-calculator-app, right now I'm on tests/autopilot directory, next?
<akiva-thinkpad> and then use that data to make them "click to run"
<balloons> viejotren, so "autopilot3 list ubuntu_calculator_app" will list the tests for the calculator app
<akiva-thinkpad> Mystery companies!
<akiva-thinkpad> wow interesting!
<akiva-thinkpad> errm wc
<balloons> akiva-thinkpad, the autopilot guys would love to hear your thoughts and could certainly give you feedback
<viejotren> 33 total tests
<viejotren> balloons: got 33 total tests
<balloons> viejotren, awesome. Ok, so let's run one so you can see
<akiva-thinkpad> balloons, well I wanted to make it a plugin, but I can't figure out how to get plugins to build a QWidget. QApplication requires a main.cpp and I am a bit clueless how to find it.
<balloons> viejotren, autopilot3 run -v ubuntu_calculator_app.tests.test_simple_page.TestSimplePage.test_two_negative_numbers_multiplication
<balloons> that will run that specific test. When you start it, it will launch the app, move your mouse and interact with the application
<balloons> you could also choose to run all the tests by passing just the module name (ubuntu_calculator_app), like so autopilot3 run -v ubuntu_calculator_app.
<balloons> You probably won't want to do that on your desktop session directly, else you have to wait for it to run before you get control of your mouse again :-)
<viejotren> balloons: cool, it works, it's like a demo of the calc app, in fact it is an example of a multiplication
<balloons> viejotren, yep exactly. So let's take a look at the python behind it all ok?
<balloons> let's look at the test we just ran to start
<balloons> open ubuntu_calculator_app/tests/test_page_simple.py
<viejotren> balloons: I'll run another ones
<viejotren> balloons: ok, I'll open it
<balloons> viejotren, if you want to run them without loosing control of your mouse, autopilot ships with a useful script called autopilot3-sandbox-run. It will run the app and tests inside an Xfvb environment
<balloons> if you pass -X to that script it will also display them to you in a window
<balloons> so autopilot3-sandbox-run -X ubuntu_calculator_app.tests.test_simple_page.TestSimplePage.test_two_negative_numbers_multiplication
<viejotren> balloons: I opened test_page_simple.py
<balloons> ok, so inside the python script you can see the testcase defined as a method
<balloons> def test_two_negative_numbers_multiplication(self):
<balloons> each method starting with test_ will run individually as a test
<balloons> before each test run, the setUp method will be called
<balloons> and after each run the tearDown method will be called. In most cases, the tearDown method isn't explicitly defined as we don't need to modify the default
<popey> ahayzen: jouni has some questions for you
<ahayzen> popey, i'm all ears :)
 * popey casts a spell
<balloons> viejotren, the class you can see inherits CalculatorAppTestCase, which is a custom class we created. We'll look at it in a second
<ahayzen> hehe
<balloons> viejotren, you can also see we are using some helper methods that are coming from from ubuntu_calculator_app.tests import CalculatorAppTestCase
<viejotren> balloons: got it, I found the methods and I'm reading the entire class
<balloons> this keeps the actual testcase simple and easy to read. Awesome ;-)
<balloons> you will want to check out both __init__.py files. One contains the helper methods, and the other performs the setup and application launch
<viejotren> balloons: ok
<balloons> The class CalculatorBaseTestCase describes the setup and launch of the application. This is pretty standard across all the core apps
<balloons> you can more or less assume it works and does what you need for now. It handles launching on the phone and desktop
<viejotren> balloons: got  that class (CalcTestCase)
<viejotren> balloons: cool
<balloons> so right, the testcase files inherit from CalculatorAppTestCase, which inherits from the setup we just talked about.
<balloons> cool, so let's talk a little about the actual helpers in the other __init__.py file
<balloons> Autopilot itself works via introspection. It reads an applications dbus
<balloons> that's why the setup and launch is needed to ensure we hook into this while running
<balloons> to show you what I mean, let's use the autopilot3 vis tool to let you see how autopilot launches the app, and what it can see
<viejotren> balloons: cool
<balloons> inside the root of the branch you'll find ubuntu-calculator-app.qml. This is of course the main qml file for the app
<balloons> you can run it via qmlscene, ala qmlscene ../../ubuntu-calculator-app.qml
<balloons> this should start the application
<viejotren> balloons: yes, now that app is running
<balloons> Excellent. Go ahead and close it again. Now, let's have autopilot launch the application so we can visually examine it.
<balloons> run this to launch the application again, but with the autopilot hook
<balloons> autopilot launch -i Qt qmlscene ../../ubuntu-calculator-app.qml
<balloons> you should see something like Testability driver loaded. Wire protocol version is "1.4".
<balloons> finally, use the vis tool with autopilot to connect to the application and visual the dbus tree (just like autopilot). Do this by running autopilot3 vis
<viejotren> yes, Testability driver is loaded correctly
<viejotren> balloons: just a question: how to connect vis tool with autopilot and visual dbus tree?
<balloons> viejotren, after the application is launched with the testability hook, you can simply launch autopilot3 vis and connect to it
<balloons> after you launch autopilot3 vis you should see a dropdown box in the upper left
<balloons> select comubuntucalcultor as the connection and you will see the tree
<viejotren> balloons: ok, give me a minutes
<balloons> viejotren, sure. Hopefully that all makes sense ;-)
<viejotren> balloons, got it I can see the tree now
<balloons> viejotren, excellent. So if you look under mainview, orientationhelper, appheader, etc you can get down into the details of the app
<balloons> for instance you can see the simplepage object, etc
<balloons> calckeyboard object, the screen and button objects
<balloons> so at this point, you can learn a little about qml at least. The stuff in the tree is an object and on the right vis is showing the properties of the object selected
<viejotren> balloons, I have access to the entire tree
<viejotren> balloons, cool, so Autopilot Vis is like a code inspector, I'm checking it
<balloons> viejotren, indeed. So excellent. Now when we write tests we can select objects you see in the tree
<balloons> So for instance if we want to grab the SimplePage object we would issue a query like this. select_single('SimplePage').
<balloons> viejotren, now we may want / need to be specific in the objects we grab. For instance, each button is the same objecttype in qml. They are all KeyboardButton. So to say get the '1' button, we need to select_single('KeyboardButton', objectName=oneButton)
<balloons> you will notice select_single allows us to filter based on any property, so we could also get a button that is a certain color, or has a certain state
<balloons> select_single also has a counterpart called select_many that does as expected; allows us to select more than one objecttype if we wish
<balloons> this info is found here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/api/autopilot.introspection.html#autopilot.introspection.ProxyBase.select_single
<viejotren> balloons: got it
<balloons> viejotren, does that all make sense?
<viejotren> balloons: almost, I would like to review the last part, but in general make sense
<balloons> viejotren, excellent. So in general, we select the objects we want, then interact with them, and finally make assertions about those interactions to assure what we expected to happen actually did happen
<balloons> like our multiplication test. We press the buttons to enter the calculation, then ensure the result is what we expect
<viejotren> so the idea is to test object by object and document the results
<viejotren> right?
<balloons> viejotren, right. Our test cases generally align with user stories and features. But we organize things into what we call the Page-Object model (it's the same as what selenium does). So the calculator has this one page, SimplePage, and it's filled with objects. test_simple_page.py attempts to test all the user stories on that page
<balloons> Anyways, I think you have enough info now to get your hands dirty and try writing / modifying a test. What do you think?
<viejotren> balloons: absolutely, I would like to do it
<balloons> rpadovani, you about?
<viejotren> balloons: just a question: do you have some script/check list or something or may I write my own test as I want"
<balloons> viejotren, we try and write tests to cover regressions, or add new features
<balloons> since I chose calculator, I have something in mind for you :-)
<balloons> viejotren, check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1392918
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392918 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Change sign is not working on result " [Medium,Triaged]
<viejotren> balloons: great, I'll check it, here is what I will do: I will read again the last part you explained me (after autopilot vis) then the last to urls and then I'll start, agree?
<balloons> viejotren, but yes you are also free to add tests that might be missing to any project. Sometimes you just see a missing test and add it
<balloons> viejotren, I wouldn't worry about reading the full API docs or other links I gave you just yet. I would read at least the first part of http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-14.10/python/autopilot/tutorial/tutorial.html, and plan to read the rest later
<balloons> but of course, diving in and asking questions is good :-) I like to learn by doing
<viejotren> balloons: great, I have available time, for me it's almost noon so I have the entire rest of the day to learn and work on it, if I have a question I'll let you know guys, ok?
<viejotren> balloons: cool, I got the last url to start from it
<balloons> viejotren, yes indeed. Don't be afraid to ask questions, I'm excitied to help get you started. Testing is fun :-)
<viejotren> balloons: cool, thanks for all your help
<balloons> you are most welcome!
<akiva-thinkpad> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BlcTDz9ogug
<ogra_> :D
<rpadovani> balloons, sorry for late ping
<rpadovani> Do you still need?
<rpadovani> So, seems we have a new package format - snap. There is a plan to merge it with click or we will have two different packages for phone and cloud?
<balloons> rpadovani, i was just wanting to ask about the calc reboot
<rpadovani> balloons, it is doing great :D
<balloons> rpadovani, well we had viejotren come by with some python skills, so I gave him a quick tutorial in autopilot and pointed him at calculator
<rpadovani> balloons, oh, cool! But there is to setup infrastucture for the reboot, there is nothing about autopilot
<balloons> well which branch should I check out?
<rpadovani> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calculator-dev/ubuntu-calculator-app/reboot
<balloons> rpadovani, ack, thank you.
<rpadovani> thanks to you
<balloons> rpadovani, so for instance what will you do with old bugs like this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1392918
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1392918 in Ubuntu Calculator App "Change sign is not working on result " [Medium,Triaged]
<balloons> rpadovani, also, have you managed to file needed bugs yet?
<rpadovani> balloons, I dunno tbh, we don't have yet change sign in the new calculator
<rpadovani> balloons, no, I didn't open any bug yet
<balloons> rpadovani, kk
<balloons> I'd like to use the calculator to demo I think
<balloons> so it would be nice to have some bugs to point out. I'll do the setup for the reboot branch as part of it
<taiebot> Was wondering if anyone manage to reproduce joey's Chan App start up time improvement?  https://plus.google.com/communities/111350780270925540549
<balloons> taiebot, not to my knowledge. did you check it out?>
<taiebot> **taiebot's hide he is not a developper.
<rpadovani> balloons, something like this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bug/1400828
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1400828 in Ubuntu Calculator App reboot "[autopilot]Test delete function" [Undecided,New]
<rpadovani> mhh, title doesn't make much sense
<sverzegnassi> hey akiva-thinkpad, +1 for the autopilot3-gui project!
<akiva-thinkpad> sverzegnassi, thanks :P
<akiva-thinkpad> sverzegnassi, do you know how to make items in QML be accessible via Unity7's hud?
 * akiva-thinkpad will probably just stick with qt
<sverzegnassi> sadly, no
<akiva-thinkpad> ;_;
<sverzegnassi> i just found something about ubuntu global menu on askubuntu that could be related, perhaps
<sverzegnassi> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21925052/qt5-2-qml-support-for-ubuntu-global-menu
<sverzegnassi> akiva-thinkpad: maybe it could help you ^^
<akiva-thinkpad> sverzegnassi, +1
<balloons> rpadovani, that's a good start
<balloons> rpadovani, do you otherwise want the current suite replicated? if so, a bug for that :-)
<rpadovani> balloons, mhh, not really, only for calculator engine tests, not the UI thinks (like scroll up to save a calc)
<rpadovani> I could open a bug for things I want to duplicate :-)
<balloons> rpadovani, yep, that would be most excellent
<rpadovani> balloons, great, do I report only a bug with a list of tests? Or one for every test?
<balloons> rpadovani, ideally you would match up tests that you want with bugs in a one to one manner. However if you want to group them a little, go for it. Try not to make just one bug report for everything as that cannot be easily divided up or accomplished in one merge
<rpadovani> gotcha thanks!
<sverzegnassi> balloons: ping
<balloons> sverzegnassi, pong
<sverzegnassi> I was looking for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1188764
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188764 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test PDF page next/prev" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sverzegnassi> Since I join the docviewer team in October, I'm still not sure if the report is still valid or not.
<balloons> sverzegnassi, yes I think the docviewer tests need a little love to bring them up to speed
<balloons> it's possible the bug is no longer relevant.. I know I can scroll through a pdf, but last I checked there were no buttons to do so
<sverzegnassi> yep, so should I marked it as "won't fix"?
<balloons> sverzegnassi, um, actually invalid is probably better
<balloons> but yes, please do
<balloons> sverzegnassi, while we are at it, we could review to make sure there's bugs for needed tests
<sverzegnassi> balloons: I was starting to do that right now :D
<balloons> sverzegnassi, awesome!
 * balloons high fives sverzegnassi 
<sverzegnassi> At the moment, we're surely missing a test for the "go to page" dialog
<sverzegnassi> I've also open this report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1188764
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1188764 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Autopilot Testcase Needed: Test PDF page next/prev" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<balloons> sverzegnassi, if you do tag new tests, please do add the 'needs-autopilot-test' tag so it's tracked easier
<sverzegnassi> balloons: Ok, I'll do it! This is just a fix-request, should I use it the 'needs-autopilot-test' anyway?
<balloons> sverzegnassi, yea, anything autopilot related. It helps make sure it shows up on the master list, which I search for by that tag
<sverzegnassi> balloons: Great! Thank you for you help!
<alci> hi here. I have a question about ubuntu-sdk. On 14.10, is apt-get install ubuntu-sdk sufficient to get up and running?
<timp> alci: yes
<alci> doc on developer.ubuntu.com say install a ppa, but this is for 14.04, no mention of 14.10...
<timp> alci: you don't need the ppa on 14.10
<alci> thanks timp.
<balloons> alci, I can open a bug / fix developer.u.c. Where does it fail to mention 14.10?
<balloons> that way no one else will be confused :-)
<alci> here: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<alci> Ok, now here is my problem: I create a test project from scratch using 'App with simple UI and localization'
<alci> but when trying to build (click on hammer in bottom left corner), I get: No targets specified and makefile found. Stop.
<ahayzen> alci, did you configure the project to include kits?
<balloons> alci, I updated that page, hopefully it is now clear. Thanks!
<alci> yes, I clicked on the three of them. But I might have a problem with that, as using ubuntu-emulator create outside of qtcreator fails...
<ahayzen> hmm but the desktop one should work?
<alci> you're right, the desktop one works.
<alci> but, can I make a click package with desktop target and upload that on the store (for devices ?) ?
<alci> Just tried, I obviously can't (option to create a click package is greyed out when choosing desktop kit)
<rpadovani> kalikiana, ping about u1db :-)
<balloons> sounds weird alci. go maintain the kits and see what you have
<sverzegnassi> alci: could you check if "intltool" package is installed in your development kit?
<sverzegnassi> If I remember well, I had a similar issue with it
<sverzegnassi> Open Tools >> Options... >> Ubuntu
<sverzegnassi> Click on "Maintain" the kit, and then type "apt-get install intltool"
<rpadovani> balloons, I'll add others in next days
<rpadovani> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app/+bugs?field.tag=needs-autopilot-test
 * balloons looks
<alci> sverzegnassi: ok. intltool was not installed indeed.
<balloons> woot, ty rpadovani
<sverzegnassi> alci: Awesome! We have probably found the issue!
<rpadovani> balloons, thanks to you if you find someone that implement them, as you know I don't like to play with autopilot :P
<sverzegnassi> Install it, then close and re-open ubuntu-sdk, just to be sure the project is correctly opened
<balloons> rpadovani, there was someone interested today, so I hope they return :-)
 * ahayzen pretends he hasn't been enjoying autopilot lately 
<alci> sverzegnassi: yes, it now works ! thanks a lot.
<sverzegnassi> alci: You're welcome!
<rpadovani> sweet!
<alci> bye. thanks.
<rpadovani> Sooo, I have a very strange problem with U1DB - when I do a query on index it returns index in a strange order, like 10 100 101 11 111 112 12
<rpadovani> See this screenshot
<rpadovani> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rpadovani/docId.png
<rpadovani> results of the calcs are ID of the documents
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: are you using SortFilterModel?
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, yap
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani: It does not sort U1DB queries at the moment
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, ok thanks, do you have a bug about this - or a workaround?
<sverzegnassi> I know there is a bug report around launchpad, just a moment that I look for it
<sverzegnassi> (no workaround anyway - unless you fill a ListModel with your queries)
<sverzegnassi> An autopilot testcase is needed to test PDF zooming
<sverzegnassi> sorry Ctrl+C sometimes fails :P
<sverzegnassi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1266529
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1266529 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Allow sorting results in a Query" [Medium,Triaged]
<sverzegnassi> rpadovani ^^
<rpadovani> sverzegnassi, thanks
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-10
<dholbach> good morning
<sverzegnassi> popey: ping
<popey> sverzegnassi: hey
<sverzegnassi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+bug/1399729
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1399729 in Ubuntu Document Viewer App "Document viewer needs a way to store documents in a permanent location" [Undecided,New]
<sverzegnassi> popey: I'm updating the state of this report. Do we have some news from security team?
<popey> no, will poke jdstrad when he wakes
<sverzegnassi> popey: ok! Second question :P Did you tried that branch I sent you last weekend? Any feedback?
<popey> one moment, on a call..
<popey> sverzegnassi: ok, call finished...
<popey> sverzegnassi: so that branch you sent over works well on krillin.
<popey> I only tested with small/medium sized PDFs, nothing really huge
<popey> sverzegnassi: zooming worked fine.
<sverzegnassi> popey: my opinion is that there's no much to do with huge files
<sverzegnassi> many of them are slow even on a dekstop
<popey> true
<popey> the most sane "large" one I have is the Ubuntu Manual, 139 pages with plenty of images
<sverzegnassi> it's the one I use for testing
<popey> thought so
<popey> it renders fine on krillin
<sverzegnassi> the only thing I'll like to do is to show a blank page when the app is still trying to get the page rendered on the screen
<popey> doesn't it do that already?
<popey> oh, no, you get a big grey area?
<sverzegnassi> yep
<popey> I'm not sure.
<popey> the fact that it's grey means to me that the page hasn't been rendered
<popey> a blank page makes me think "This page intentionally left blank"
<JamesTait> Good morning all, happy Human Rights Day! :-D
<popey> it's the visual equivalent of a video game having "pop-in" when you get close to an object
<sverzegnassi> we could add a "fake" activity indicator
<sverzegnassi> I mean, when I scroll the flickable, I'd like to have a visual feedback from the page I'm scrolling (e.g. see the spacing between pages)
<popey> I'm still not convinced ☻
<sverzegnassi> the version released in the store already do it :P
<popey> hah
<sverzegnassi> *does
<popey> I never noticed. clearly! So ignore me ☻
<sverzegnassi> anyway, this is something we can fix later, the most important thing is that it's actually faster than the plugin we have
<popey> yeah, it's very usable
<sverzegnassi> popey: good! Now what I'd like to do is sending the bugfix for mixed orientation documents upstream, so that the thing will be more maintainable. Still need to get in touch with the other guys though
<popey> oh, I thought you'd already contacted them and they said it wasn't heavily maintained?
<sverzegnassi> No, I just read some information on github, I wanted to have the fix ready and tested (and it's what I did during the last week). I planned to do it today, since I have more spare time than the other days
<popey> ok, excellent.
<alci> hi. Does anyone have an insight about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1401019 (ubuntu-emalator failing to create a VM) ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401019 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-emulator fails to create a device: Unable to mount temp dir" [Undecided,New]
<popey> alci: let me see if I can confirm...
<popey> alci: worked here. is your home directory setup wierdly ?
<alci> popey: well, not really weirdly, except some of the directory in it (video, music and images) are bind mounts.
<popey> hmm
<popey> I don't know then, sorry.
<popey> can you do simple things like mount -o loop an iso image?
<alci> yes. sudo mount -o loop /home/franck/Téléchargements/ubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso /home/franck/tmp/ works... (read only)
<popey> hmm
<alci> popey: I got to leave. Thanks for your help. I'll be back.
<QtRoS> Hi all
<popey> hi QtRoS
<QtRoS> popey how it's going? :)
<popey> great, hows you?
<QtRoS> popey I am ok, waiting for tomorrow's hack day)
<QtRoS> popey now I am able to be online during the day (change my regular job :) )
<QtRoS> popey BTW take a look at lp:~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-1379716
<popey> ok
<QtRoS> popey started work on single article view bug with new new header
<popey> ah excellent!
<QtRoS> popey but I've met a problem related with header (I foreseen it before), I'll try to illustrate it in evening, I hope)
<techneut92> hello
<techneut92> does anyone know how to install developer tools on ubuntu touch? (nexus 5) used to be an option for that in devices..
<popey> techneut92: thing it does it automatically - right zbenjamin ?
<popey> (in qtc)
<techneut92> hu? well i geuss something went wrong
<techneut92> my log says developer tools arent installed
<techneut92> (after i enabled ssh public key auth)
<techneut92> anyone any idea on how to manually install developer tools ?
<zbenjamin> techneut92: you don't need developer tools on the phone
<zbenjamin> techneut92: its a advanced feature in case someone wants to compile his apps on the phone
<techneut92> that's what i'm trying to do :p i've created an qt quick application. i'm looking for a way to run the qt quick application on my device
<zbenjamin> techneut92: you need a Ubuntu Kit :)
<zbenjamin> techneut92: on the device page there should be a button that says "Create Kit for device" or so
<zbenjamin> techneut92: click that and get a coffee
<techneut92> i think i've done that..
<zbenjamin> techneut92: after that you can add a Kit to your project , hit run and run the app on the device
<zbenjamin> techneut92: http://developer.ubuntu.com/apps/sdk/tutorials/running-apps-from-the-sdk/
<zbenjamin> techneut92: you have a device, so skip the emulator part and you have a kit so you can skip that too
<zbenjamin> techneut92: look up the "Managing Kits" part
<techneut92> thanks it does make me understand more :) but i think some settings arent correct. when i make a QML only app.. i can run the application directly on my device. now im tryin the qt quick application (C++ and QML) but at my kits it doesnt say deploy on device. it only says: run custom executable (that is if i select the arm kits)
<zbenjamin> techneut92: qmake or cmake project?
<zbenjamin> techneut92: and is it a project created from a Ubuntu template? Or your custom one
<techneut92_> soo... i made my ubuntu-sdk crash.. thats some progress :|
<zbenjamin> techneut92: good job ;)How did you do it
<techneut92_> change the Qt version of a kit
<techneut92_> and press apply
<popey> ahayzen: if you have no internet connection, thumbnails don't load in artist/album view - we had a bug for that didn't we?
<ahayzen> popey, not sure if we have a bug .. but it is a bug yes
<popey> in music or thumbnailer?
<ahayzen> popey, the thumbnailer still attempts to look them up even if they are cached locally :/ ... thumbnailer ;)
<popey> thought so
 * ahayzen wants the code for bug 1372000 to land 
<ubot5> bug 1372000 in Thumbnailer "Album art from images in the same folder not exposed" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1372000
<ahayzen> popey, i don't see an existing bug report
<popey> ok, filing one
<ahayzen> popey, thanks ...  IIRC the thumbnailer are slow to load on a slow network connection as well? eg if you put your device into 2g mode?
<ahayzen> popey, its like it tries to find it via its online source first and then once it realises its the same as the cache then shows it
<popey> ahayzen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/thumbnailer/+bug/1401109
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401109 in Thumbnailer "Thumbnailer still tries to fetch thumbnails when offline" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> popey, awesome thanks i'll double check i can still get it and confirm it :)
<popey> ta
<techneut92_> this is really frustrating .. i think qt quick applications cant yet be deployed to the device?
<ahayzen> "cable modem"
<ahayzen> popey, can you just check that if... you disable WiFi and cellular data...then it infact does show the images?
<popey> checked and added comment
<ahayzen> popey, i can get a similar behaviour if i enable only 2g ... it then takes a while for it to then load the images
<ahayzen> popey, so if it thinks there is the possibility of a network connection then it attempts to use that rather than showing the images?
<popey> yes
<popey> ahayzen: also, in 755 I put "Now 87" and I have about 22 albums showing now, all called "Now 87" each with one track in
<ahayzen> popey, thats sounds possible ;)
<popey> ☻
<ahayzen> popey, it all depends on what has made your metadata and if the albumArtist tag is correct ;)
<ahayzen> popey, does it have 'various artists' in there?
<popey> in where?
<popey> it has "Now 87" in the album field according to nautilus
<ahayzen> popey, the albumArtists ID3 tag or whichever format your using
<popey> artist is the real artist
<popey> title is the track name.
<ahayzen> popey, there is an albumArtist one as well apparently which should be 'Various Artists' for it then to work IIRC.. let me find the bug where james explained it for us
<popey> k
<ahayzen> popey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1377510/comments/2
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1377510 in Ubuntu Music App "[music] Soundtracks and other "Various Artists" album types are not well supported in the Albums tab" [High,Fix committed]
<ahayzen> popey, the last paragraph being the important one
<popey> ok, so i need to fix the id tag in this album
<popey> thats fine
<ahayzen> popey, but he does claim 'This will also handle cases where the album artist isn't set to the generic name "Various Artists"'
<ahayzen> popey, oh the next comment as well ;) https://bugs.launchpad.net/music-app/+bug/1377510/comments/3
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1377510 in Ubuntu Music App "[music] Soundtracks and other "Various Artists" album types are not well supported in the Albums tab" [High,Fix committed]
<popey> ok
<ahayzen> popey, which format are they?
<popey> mp3
<ahayzen> popey, so the TPE2 tag
<ahayzen> yey mp3 \o/
<ahayzen> which is the "Band/orchestra/accompaniment"
<zbenjamin> techneut92_: you can not change Qt version of a ubuntu kit, it needs to be autodetected
<mihir> hey popey
<balloons> hey mihir!
<popey> hi mihir
<mihir> hey balloons
<mihir> how are you guys doing ?
<balloons> congrats, I hope everything is excellent for you
<mihir> balloons: sorry i am out and couldn't take much look on the MPs but I made sure that , i responded timely to Andrea  :)
<balloons> It's QA Day for the core apps hacking, so I'm happy :-)
<popey> mihir: how were the celebrations?
<mihir> popey: amazing , i'll upload some pics and send you guys links.
<mihir> we had 3 days functions , and damn tired .
<mihir> i just got my laptop now just tired, i am feeling sad, couldn't contribute to the hack days :|
<popey> mihir: look forward to seeing them!
<mihir> popey: i have one , uploaded by friend http://goo.gl/hYNV87
<popey> check you out!
<popey> You had a shave and everything! ☻
<rpadovani> congrats :D
<mihir> hahahahah thanks a lot rpadovani  :)
<mihir> rpadovani: indeed great work and fast cycle on calculator :)
<rpadovani> :)
<popey> mihir: do you know why the sync refresh icon might disappear for someone in the list of calendars view?
<popey> (ogra has this issue - I do not)
<mihir> popey: it works on my side, will check
<popey> i think we only show it under certain circumstances
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/cal.png
<mihir> Hmm I don't remember I need to  check.
<ogra_> well, if you dont need any data from me, i'd just remove the calendar app and all traces of it and re-install
<ogra_> just didnt do that yet in case you need something
<mihir> Hmm popey are facing same issues?
<popey> no, fine here
<popey> https://imgur.com/ygyP8S1 is what I see
<mihir> Hmm ogra_ can you try reinstalling?
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> mihir, i wiped all traces of evolution, calendar and syncevolution in my home ... removed the app, re-installed it ... no button
<ogra_> it shows my events without sync though ... not sure where that comes from
<mihir> Hmmm ogra_ I will check and revert back
<ogra_> imho that shouldnt be there ... hmm
<ogra_> does the app not have its own app dir somewhere ?
<ogra_> i dont seem to be able to find one
 * ogra_ would really like to know where these events come from 
<mihir> All events are coming from eds
<mihir> I mean that helps syncing with Google
<ogra_> yeah, they are gone after a reboot
<ogra_> i still dont have the sync button though ... just switched to english, phone is reboting now
<ogra_> seems the running syncevo instance didnt properly clean up without reboot
<ogra_> mihir, ok, switching to en_US gets me a button
<ogra_> and i get a proper notification tapping it
<mihir> ogra_: weird
<mihir> ogra_: I got that I guess
<ogra_> you are missing the translation for "arrow going in a circle" for sure :P
<popey> heh
<popey> can you file a bug please ogra_ ?
<popey> lp:ubuntu-calendar-app
<ogra_> popey, after meetings ...
<popey> k
<mihir> ogra_: nope my guess was wrong, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/CalendarChoicePopup.qml#L51
<mihir> i thought we haven't used translation , but we have alread did.
<mihir> ogra_: but will check
<ogra_> mihir, reading that code comment, perhaps the german translation exceeds 15 chars
<mihir> yup i guess.
<mihir> ogra_: but if we don't then it exceed and overlap the space.
<mihir> popey: ^^
<ogra_> "Aktualisieren" only has 13 though ...
<ogra_> not sure what the actual translation is (just guessing)
<mihir> ogra_: it is Syncing.
<mihir> ogra_: so in German it is Synchronisieren
<mihir> it is exact 15 I guess.
<ogra_> so that 15 is probably a mis-count ?
<ogra_> and it only supports 14 or so
<mihir> ogra_: need to check in rosetta
<ogra_> is there a way i can edit translations on the fly ?
 * ogra_ assumes not 
 * mihir checks the pot files
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> i switched back to german
<ogra_> button is there
<mihir> ogra_: ahhh :-o really
<mihir> ogra_: i wonder , http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-calendar-dev/ubuntu-calendar-app/trunk/view/head:/po/de.po#L147
<mihir> if you notice that there is soemthing wrong with syncing Translation , isn't it?
<ogra_> yeah, might be ... hard to tell what that was
<ogra_> the translation seems fine (i would have picked "Aktualisieren" simply because it is shorter, but it also is less correct ...
<mihir> Hmm but ogra_ i don't understand what is Synchronisierung läuft means?
<mihir> when i use google to translate Syncing to German , it says Synchronisieren
<ogra_> mihir, thats the popup message test
<ogra_> "Sync running"
<ogra_> s/test/text/ (indeed)
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-11
<dholbach> good morning
<JoeyChan> morning  :)
<lpapp> hi, is anyone using QtCreator in here to publish to the Ubuntu store?
<lpapp> I am looking for the answer in here, http://askubuntu.com/questions/529416/qt-creator-publish-tab-missing-click-part
<mrqtros> JoeyChan hello!
<justCarakas> The file that it works on is normally in your project directory, if you click on it it should open if I remember corectly lpapp
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  good to c u here  :P
<mrqtros> JoeyChan yeah) Now I am able to be online during the day)
<mrqtros> JoeyChan not only in evening as before)
<lpapp> justCarakas: which file you mean?
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  lol,    but most people are still in bed now   :P
<mrqtros> JoeyChan ahah, not in Russia - already 11:27
<justCarakas> manifest.json lpapp
<justCarakas> not everyone is american here :p JoeyChan
<mrqtros> JoeyChan in Moscow some people are come to work only now, yes, but in my town little bit earlier)
<mrqtros> justCarakas he is from China =P
<justCarakas> bummer :D
<JoeyChan> people just starts their daylife in EU    :P
<JoeyChan> especially in UK
<justCarakas> true :D I'm from europe :D
<mrqtros> ok let's wait when our folks will wake up
<mrqtros> and put little makeup :D
<JoeyChan> :P
<lpapp> justCarakas: what creates that file?
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  u can use the default project template in SDK
<justCarakas> JoeyChan: he is making an HTML5 app
<justCarakas> maybe that is the difference
<JoeyChan> justCarakas:  I think lpapp is using the default template from Qt itself, not from the Ubuntu sdk
<JoeyChan> so missing some click files
<lpapp> JoeyChan: justCarakas, the user used Qt Creator > Qt Quick Application.
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  justCarakas      seems I am right
<JoeyChan> lpapp:   U need this:    file -- new project -- ubuntu -- pick one u like
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  if u can't see "ubuntu" in new project, u probally open the wrong sdk
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  not the official Qt sdk
<lpapp> oh, the changes were not upstreamed?
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  ubuntu-sdk has its own toolchain
<lpapp> what about apt-get install qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu?
<JoeyChan> that's part of ubuntu-sdk
<lpapp> but new project > ubuntu only lets you create html apps, that is what the user says, so not C++/QML. Is there something that he is missing out?
<JoeyChan> lpapp: ubuntu-sdk using official Qt's API, with its extra components
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  I believe u miss sth
<JoeyChan> pls reinstall ubuntu-sdk
<lpapp> should it also work on 14.04?
<JoeyChan> of course
<JoeyChan> I am using 1404
<lpapp> reinstalled, and "ubuntu-sdk is already the newest version.", still html only under new project > ubuntu
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  seems u need to set the qmake manually ..
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  go to the setting page
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  build & run   tab
<lpapp> JoeyChan: "I just went to New Proj. > Ubuntu > HTML5 and even though there is a manifest.json file showing up the Publish screen is still empty :/"
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  select "Qt version"
<mrqtros> lpapp maybe you run wrong Qt Creator?
<mrqtros> JoeyChan you are on 14.04? :) It's happened)
<lpapp> mrqtros: he said he was.
<lpapp> 08:48 < JoeyChan> I am using 1404
<lpapp> mrqtros: what exactly do you mean by wrong qt-creator?
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  nothing in your manifest file ?
<lpapp> "Even the Ubuntu > QML (but no other language) one which has a manifest.json file won't display the Publish screen"
<lpapp> JoeyChan: I am requesting that information, sec.
<mrqtros> lpapp maybe you have standalone Qt installation with its own QtCreator
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  I believe u r opening the wrong creator
<lpapp> mrqtros: there are two different qtcreators on the system if the Qt SDK is installed as well as the Ubuntu SDK?
<JoeyChan> there's a "publish" tab in ubuntu sdk
<JoeyChan> lpapp:  u can simply open ubuntu sdk using command "ubuntu-sdk"
<JoeyChan> or search it in your app's list
<mrqtros> lpapp of course! QtCreator from Ubuntu SDK have a lot of additional plugins, looks different against simple QtCreator
<lpapp> ok, thanks guys, I am letting him know :)
<lpapp> this is the manifest file content: http://pastebin.com/Z5Q0A4aW
<lpapp> "framework" : "ubuntu-sdk-14.10"
<lpapp> works, great guys, thanks.
<mrqtros> lpapp great ;)
<JamesTait> Good morning all, and happy birthday UNICEF! :-D
<mzanetti> dpm: meeting?
<dpm> rpadovani, mzanetti, I'll be a minute
<dpm> yeah, coming over
<mzanetti> rpadovani: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-calculator-app/simplify-focus-handling/+merge/244399
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  going home, will be back to irc within an hour  (｡◕‿◕｡)
<lpapp> JoeyChan: mrqtros for having C++ project under the Ubuntu option, not just QML/HTML, one needs to set up qmake manually?
<lpapp> or the ubuntu-sdk package should ship such a customized QtCreator instance in which it just works?
<mrqtros> lpapp seems that you should use CMake project for that purpose)
<rpadovani> mzanetti, thanks!
<rpadovani> popey, do we have Jenkins up and running for calculator reboot?
<mrqtros> lpapp, but I can't help you with that...
<rpadovani> https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/ubuntu-calculator-app/simplify-focus-handling/+merge/244399
<lpapp> mrqtros: lol, I guess Qt app developers usually prefer qmake even though I prefer cmake or something better.
<mrqtros> lpapp Qt app developers prefer, but Ubuntu developers don't ^^
<lpapp> mrqtros: really
<mrqtros> lpapp ubuntu scopes are cmake projects, 100%
<popey> rpadovani: let me look at jenkins to see, francis said it would take a little while... one moment
<mrqtros> lpapp not sure about mixed C++\QML apps
<popey> rpadovani: looks like it's there, but it's broken, will chase up with ci
<rpadovani> thanks sir!
<popey> rpadovani: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9474413/
<popey> thats all i can see
<mrqtros> I am afk now)
<rpadovani> popey, lot of useful log, I see :P Actually, I think we miss the debian/ folder in the project,but I don't know how to setup it. Do you know who can I ask help to?
<popey> rpadovani: ah, can we steal the debian folder from the old calculator app and modify it?
<rpadovani> popey, seems a good plan, I'll try
<bzoltan> mrqtros: the qmake support in the Ubuntu SDK is about to land in hours ... the release candidate is available for testing for some time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5wX0WqNjVk
<rpadovani> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/debianFolder141211/+merge/244411
<popey> ack
 * popey tests with "debuild -uc -us"
<popey> debian/rules:10: recipe for target 'build' failed
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9474626/ rpadovani
<rpadovani> Ok, so I need to read some docs, I have no idea on all that things
<popey> heh
<popey> maybe poke nik90_ ☻
<popey> i think he did the debian directory for clock reboot
<mrqtros> bzoltan for scopes too?
<bzoltan> mrqtros: not quite yet
<mrqtros> bzoltan does it mean that I will able to create mixed C++\QML project "out of box" and easily deploy it to device?
<bzoltan> mrqtros: That one you can do with cmake too... but yes with qmake it will be easier
<mrqtros> bzoltan great) qmake is Qt way :)
<nik90_> zsombi: ping
<zsombi> nik90_: pong
<nik90_> zsombi: hey, I just switched to vivid for testing the clock app and noticed that I cannot disable nor edit alarms.
<zsombi> nik90_: wow...! weird!
<zsombi> nik90_: nothing major happened there... other than the alarms big change, and that was tested pretty well...
<nik90_> zsombi: yeah the clock app explicitly checks the error before poping the pagestack after an alarm is saved/updated..
<zsombi> nik90_: what error code you get?
<nik90_> I havent changed the alarm code in clock for ages due to rtm freezes
<nik90_> zsombi: that's the thing, I dont get any errors
<zsombi> nik90_: :D
<nik90_> the edit alarm page is popped only when there are no alarms
<nik90_> but the listview never updates with the new alarm values
<zsombi> nik90_: so, you can edit, but the changes don't show up?
<nik90_> zsombi: yes
<zsombi> nik90_: how about next time you open teh app?
<nik90_> Even after restarting the app, the alarm changes dont show up
<nik90_> I will try debugging this further to check for other failure points
<nik90_> zsombi: does this update function look correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9475190/
<nik90_> the validate function is as simple as http://paste.ubuntu.com/9475195/
<zsombi> nik90_: the alarm may not yet be saved, and errors may come after the save() exited and the validateAlarm() is passed
<zsombi> nik90_: like EDS may report some error later
<nik90_> zsombi: how do I wait and output that error?
<zsombi> nik90_: try on desktop with memory manager, and check the alarm database under ~/.local/share/<appname>/alarms.json
<zsombi> nik90_: check tempAlarm.status changes
<nik90_> ok
<recursion> does anyone know of anything like qtmessaging in the ubuntu sdk api/qt5 api?
<mrqtros> JoeyChan ping
<JoeyChan> mrqtros: pong
<mrqtros> JoeyChan is there any development plan or new design for Shorts? :)
<JoeyChan> no official plan nor design yet
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  u can try my "color experiment" branch  lp:~qqworini/ubuntu-rssreader-app/color-experiment
<JoeyChan> my own design
<mrqtros> JoeyChan I remember) It's very simple and much faster
<mrqtros> JoeyChan I will rework header first
<mrqtros> JoeyChan in RssFeedPage.qml
<mrqtros> JoeyChan and maybe will try to clean up code soon...
<mrqtros> JoeyChan BTW when will we use C++? We should wait for qmake support, I think
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  I saw ur branch changes
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  I know cmake, no need to wait the qmake support
<mrqtros> JoeyChan I know Kung Fu :D
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  :P   haha
<mrqtros> JoeyChan  Matrix <3
<mrqtros> JoeyChan ok, feel free to create C++ project than
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  the challenge that switch to C++ is how to combine database and multi-thread
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  we cannot put the database oparations in the main thread
<mrqtros> JoeyChan currently they are in the main thread
<mrqtros> JoeyChan so we can't do worse
<mrqtros> JoeyChan most complex DB operation for us - adding new articles to DB from network. We can easily move it to C++
<popey> gventuri: you around for calendar hangout?
<JoeyChan> mrqtros: my plan is to move the whole database to c ++
<mrqtros> JoeyChan we can implement something like multitheaded DB engine
<gventuri> popey: is it on already? its not in my calendar
<popey> ah okay, it's now if you're around?
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  but I never try put a db engine to another thread, need some time to test
<mrqtros> JoeyChan I too
<mrqtros> JoeyChan but it's ok, when can move to C++ base step-by-step
<mrqtros> JoeyChan no need to make revolution :)
<mrqtros> JoeyChan we already will get benefits from Network Cache
<JoeyChan> mrqtros: I'm not sure that will fail the auto-pilot test if I change the project to c++
<mrqtros> JoeyChan instantly after switching to C++ and adding one line of code (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rssreader-app/+bug/1379726)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1379726 in Ubuntu RSS Feed Reader App "Need an images cache plugin" [High,Triaged]
<balloons> JoeyChan, mrqtros so you want to make shorts have a compiled binary?
<JoeyChan> balloons:  yup
<JoeyChan> balloons:  still planning,  not hurry to switch to c++
<balloons> JoeyChan, ok so there will need to be so simple tweaks to the launching of the app for the autopilot test (so you call the binary and not qmlscene)
<mrqtros> JoeyChan I think yes
<mrqtros> JoeyChan a lot of apps in UP already contain C++ :)
<JoeyChan> balloons:  once we decide switch to c++ , will let u know   :)
<balloons> :-)
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  yep, I know  :P
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  and c++ helps  shorten the startup time
<mrqtros> JoeyChan anyway let's w8 for qmake support, later we will create new C++ based project
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:  will see   :)
<JoeyChan> mrqtros:   gonna sleep, c ya
<mrqtros> JoeyChan have a good night, mate
<techneut92> hi.
<techneut92> i've got a little question. i'm trying to create an torch app for ubuntu touch. This should be extremely easy. just import QtMultimedia 5.0 (which gives some errors.. about expected a single import) and create the qml object Torch with power:100 and enabled: true.. this doesn't work.. did i mis something ?
<balloons> techneut92, did you have a look at the other torch apps in the store? ;-
<popey> techneut92: the other 2 or 3 torches ☻
<qtros> mhall119
<qtros> mhall119 ping
<mrqtros_> mhall119 hello
<mrqtros_> mhall119 as far as I know you implemented MultiColumnListView?
<rickspencer3> kalikiana, around at all? I wanted to ask if there a good existing design pattern for searching through a u1db?
<rickspencer3> balloons, is there documentation that will help me understand how to use the testing framework built into the qml project template?
<rickspencer3> I want to write some unit tests
<ahoneybun> ping mhall119
<balloons> rickspencer3, yes and there's a nice video from UOS where we also talk about it
<balloons> let me find a link for you
<rickspencer3> great, thanks
<ahoneybun> balloons: rickspencer3 mhall119 I need some feedback please http://www.reddit.com/r/UbuntuAppDev/comments/2nlp03/ubeginner_ubuntu_app/
<rickspencer3> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> hey rickspencer3
<ahoneybun> I got my shirt!
<rickspencer3> :)
<ahoneybun> its so nice
<balloons> rickspencer3, http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-qtquicktest.html
 * rickspencer3 looks
<balloons> rickspencer3, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22396/writing-unit-tests-for-qml-applications/
 * ahoneybun will wear his ubuntu pioneer shirt with his ubuntu hoodie
<rickspencer3> thanks balloons
<balloons> yw, gl
<rickspencer3> balloons, so, I'm looking at that doc page you linked me to, but I'm not getting how to actually run a test
<balloons> rickspencer3, you use qmltestrunner. Not sure if your project uses cmake or qmake
<rickspencer3> balloons, I created it a couple of weeks ago, so I assume qmake
<rickspencer3> bummer
<rickspencer3> FAIL!  : qmltestrunner::tst_u1shoppingdatabase::compile() module "QtTest" is not installed
<rickspencer3> :)
<balloons> rickspencer3, sudo apt-get install qtdeclarative5-dev-tools qtdeclarative5-test-plugin
<balloons> rickspencer3, lol.. I'm assume qmake lets you add a test step as part of the build
<rickspencer3> balloons, it's pure qml, there is nothing to build
<balloons> fancy
<nik90_> rickspencer3: if its pure qml, then just navigate into the folder containing the qml test suites and run "qmltestrunner -input qmltestfilename.qml"
<nik90_> rickspencer3: if you used qmake or cmake, it allows you to run the entire qml test suite as part of the build
<rickspencer3> nik90_, right, but, no build, it's pure qml :)
<nik90_> rickspencer3: right, then you can use qmltestrunner very similar to how you use qmlscene
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> trying it
<mivoligo> mzanetti: are you here by any chance?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: now I am
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I'm working on that particle effect for destruction now
<mzanetti> mivoligo: cool. any findings already?
<mivoligo> mzanetti: black magic at first but I'm getting there :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I tried to use your code but ended up with something else :D
<mzanetti> yeah, it was mostly an example to get started
<mivoligo> mzanetti: I guess I have to edit EnemyDelegate.qml to see that in the game, right?
<mzanetti> need to check
<mzanetti> mivoligo: yes just add it there (replacing the other) and start it in onAliveChanged somwhow
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I'll try to experiment with it tomorrow or over the weekend
<mzanetti> have seen your bug report with the colors. thanks for that
<mivoligo> mzanetti: no problem :)
<mivoligo> mzanetti: will the name of the game stay as it is or you're thinking of some changes?
<mzanetti> mivoligo: I don't have any better ideas and I quite like the current one
<mivoligo> coz I was thinking of doing some video promo of the game :D
<mivoligo> as part of learning kdenlive
<mzanetti> awesome :D
<mivoligo> mzanetti: so I hope you will not finish the game to soon ;)
<mzanetti> mivoligo: feel free to come up with other suggestions, but unless we find something really great we don't need to change the name imo
<mzanetti> mivoligo: heh, it'll be a bit still
<mzanetti> creating levels is quite time consuming
<mzanetti> have to play ever level like 20 times
<mivoligo> :D
<mivoligo> must get boring
<mzanetti> not even that, because its challenging too
<mzanetti> but I need to have time without interruptions
<mzanetti> also sound is still a work in progress
<mzanetti> want to bundle a different song to each world
<mzanetti> so it has to go into the level pack somehow
<mivoligo> my kids love the music :) I told them there will be more like that
<mzanetti> yeah, I already have the songs mixed for looping
<mivoligo> mzanetti: ok, I have to go to bed, I'll let you know if I do the destruction effect
<mivoligo> take care!
<mzanetti> o/
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-12
<ahayzen> popey, for https://code.launchpad.net/~vthompson/music-app/fix-1401727/+merge/244528 it looks like your ms2 is not running/out of sync with db
<ahoneybun> hey ahayzen
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yo
<ahoneybun> I got my pioneer shirt today
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, awesome congrats :)
<ahoneybun> thanks!
<ahoneybun> now to just run ubuntu touch on a device lol
<ahayzen> hah find a nexus 4 on ebay lol
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: nice i have one
<ahoneybun> as my main device
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, but you don't have ubuntu on it?
<ahoneybun> no I got a android wear watch and it keeps me on android a bit
<ahoneybun> that and kik and snapchat
<ahayzen> hah yeah snapchat :) ... you could try dual-booting?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: have done it with windows and ubuntu but just need one more then the other
<ahoneybun> I try to keep to one os at a time
<ahoneybun> like I'm using a old macbook as my xubuntu dev book
<ahoneybun> but my nice machine as a windows gaming device
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: really want to do a week with only Ubuntu Touch though
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, i use it as my daily phone, just needs more 'mainstream' apps
<ahoneybun> yea true ahayzen sadly I have a bank that only has iOS and Android apps
<ahoneybun> but I could get around it by using it on my pc though
<ahoneybun> I really need a new idea for a app
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, they don't have website access to the bank?
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: yea but the app is mega cool
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: got any app ideas?
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahayzen> hah not really
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahayzen> its all about scopes these days anyway ;)
<ahoneybun> never made those
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: yay 80 users of my app!
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, wow thats awesome :)
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: yea going to party when/if it reaches 100
<ahoneybun> need to get it renamed on the store though
<ahoneybun> ahayzen: yay first vivid image to devel
<ahayzen> ahoneybun, yey \o/ i'm still on rtm-proposed
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> I was on devel-proposed since it had vivid
<ahoneybun> booting ubuntu to flash
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> that was a fast download
<ahoneybun> in the ml for phone it talked about changing the frameworks from -dev
<ahoneybun> but I dont have anything but -dev from 14.10
<lpapp> mrqtros: do you know the answer for this question? http://askubuntu.com/questions/386118/howto-create-a-new-c-based-ubuntu-touch-project-in-ubuntu-sdk
<lpapp> perhaps this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/260185/is-there-way-to-compile-qt5-programs-written-with-c-to-ubuntu-touch
<lpapp> ah, no.
<dholbach> good morning
<mrqtros> Hi all
<mihir> popey: ping
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday and happy Ugly Christmas Sweater Day! :-D
<mihir> hey popey
<nik90_> zsombi: ping
<gventuri> rpadovani: hi
<gventuri> cc oso
<gventuri> oSoMoN:
<gventuri> rpadovani: do you want to join the browser hangout?
<zsombi> nik90_: pong
<nik90_> zsombi: hey, I ran the clock app on vivid using the memory manager and I have the same bug where I cannot edit an alarm or disable it. No errors printed out
<nik90_> zsombi: although when I look closely, the alarm time  and toggle switch in particular are the ones that are broken.
<nik90_> the alarm days change as expected
<zsombi> nik90_: I have to try your app on vivid...last time I wasnát able to run it at all on desktop
<nik90_> zsombi: I created a new lxc container for vivid yesterday, installed ubuntu-sdk, cmake and was able to run clock app on desktop through qtcreator without any issues.
<nik90_> in fact I dont have indicator-datetime or geoservices installed, and it still runs.
<zsombi> nik90_: Let me check on Utopic, I have the sample app in toolkit and Qt5.3.2 on it so I can see whether it works there... last time I tried was with 5.3.0 and it worked...
<nik90_> ok
<nik90_> zsombi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9488610/
<nik90_> somehow something is going wrong with tempAlarm.date = alarmTime
<nik90_> if I output tempAlarm.date, it is showing the wrong alarm time
<zsombi> nik90_: ouh..!
<zsombi> nik90_: so after setting alarm's date you get it wrong!
<nik90_> zsombi: yup, regardless of what time I choose, it defaults to its own time
<nik90_> it gets the day correctly...just the time is wrong
<zsombi> nik90_: ok, seems renato's TZ management screws it up...
<nik90_> zsombi: hmm, this is why I requested everyone to run clock app test suite when making upstream changes like this.
<nik90_> zsombi: wait, but I am using the memory manager and not EDS...
<nik90_> where does the time zone management come to play here?
<zsombi> nik90_: there was a change I also transferred into the Alarms Services optimization, and that was made on Toolkit as well
<nik90_> ok I will report the bug against the SDK for now. Can you help me out with the alarm switch code pls since charles needs it to confirm that disabling alarms works properly with indicator-datetime.
<nik90_> I tried using the same code from the sdk alarm testcases and documentation, but it doesnt budge...the alarm toggle doesnt  change at all
<zsombi> nik90_: this is the place it blows up the TZ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9488674/
<zsombi> nik90_: however alarms disable should work!
<nik90_> zsombi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1401883
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401883 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "[Vivid][Regression] Alarms times is incorrectly saved when editing an alarm" [Undecided,New]
<zsombi> nik90_: what I do not get is that we have tests for this and that passes
<nik90_> zsombi: did you check if this bug is reproducible in your sample alarm app?
<zsombi> nik90_: not yet, I was too booked for the list item dragging... I will check it later, if not today then on Monday the first time
<nik90_> zsombi: no worries, just making sure this is known
 * balloons waves to nik90_ 
 * nik90_ waves back
<mrqtros> mhall119 ping
<rickspencer3> popey, my app got rejected because:
<rickspencer3> security_policy_groups_safe_app (debug):
<rickspencer3> (REJECT) reserved policy group 'debug': not for production use
<rickspencer3> but I don't see in QtCreator where that is set
<rickspencer3> little help?
<balloons> rickspencer3, I had the same thing happen to me!
<balloons> rickspencer3, I ended up rebuilding it and it worked. I'm not sure why qtcreator would sometimes build the click that way. perhaps if I hit debug?
<Elleo> rickspencer3: as I understand that gets done automatically when you use the normal build/deploy route to create a click; you need to use the create click option on the publish page to create a non-debug package
<rickspencer3> hmmm, maybe I uploaded the wrong click package
<Elleo> rickspencer3: at least that's my limited understanding of things
 * balloons notes click build from the command line also work
<balloons> Elleo, ahh good to know.
<rickspencer3> I can't actually find the click package that it build :(
<rickspencer3> I think I uploaded one from when I was testing in the emulator and installing on my phone
<Elleo> rickspencer3: iirc it gets built in a directory called 'build-<projectname>-<architecture>' in the directory above your project
<rickspencer3> Elleo, right, but it is actually in
<rickspencer3> build-FaireDesCourses-UbuntuEmulator_GCC_i386_ubuntu_sdk_14_10_utopic-default
<rickspencer3> and i have no idea why
<rickspencer3> I bet it's because i have that chosen in the project settings
<Elleo> it'd be nice if the qt creator plugin's publish page could do uploads direct to the store
<Elleo> that'd make things much more streamlined
<rickspencer3> uh
<rickspencer3> so I uploaded version 0.2, and now it says that version 0.1 is published :)
<Elleo> heh
<balloons> heh
<rickspencer3> balloons, Elleo could one you guys do me a huge favore?
<rickspencer3> see if the app "Faire Des Courses" is in the store and works for you?
<Elleo> rickspencer3: sure
<rickspencer3> thanks Elleo
<Elleo> rickspencer3: seems to work :)
<rickspencer3> I'm worried that I have some weird version there
<rickspencer3> Elleo, was there a screenshot in the store, do you remember?
<rickspencer3> Elleo, also, thanks!
<Elleo> rickspencer3: yep, there's a screenshot :)
<rickspencer3> opkl
<rickspencer3> groovy
<rickspencer3> seems to be working :)
<rickspencer3> thanks Elleo
<Elleo> no problem :)
<mrqtros> lpapp you can't add C++ files to qmlproject
<mrqtros> Its name says to you "I am QML project, not C++"
<mrqtros> lpapp you must create C++\QML project
<popey> balloons: you around next week in case we need any core apps uploading to the store?
<balloons> popey, yes I plan to be around at least in the beginning of the week
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<rickspencer3> does anyone know if Ubuntu supports QtQuick3d?
<ahoneybun> hey is there a timer app for ubuntu touch?
<ahoneybun> other then the one built into the clock app I would think
<mhall119> ahoneybun: there isn't one in the new clock app, I think it's planned though
<ahoneybun> oh darn
<ahoneybun> started making one
<ahoneybun> or trying
<mhall119> check the old Clock code
<ahoneybun> it would be more of a task focused one though
<ahoneybun> like take 5 mins to write, 5 more to spell check
<mhall119> the basic logic would be the same though, and nik90_ has already solved problem you're likely to face
<ahoneybun> yay problem
<ahoneybun> I'm working on the picker
<ahoneybun> for a set of preset tasks (laundry, dishes, homework)
<ahoneybun> might not use picker
<ahoneybun> mhall119, what is this, Unable to assign QQuickAnchorLine to QQuickItem*
<ahoneybun> from this line, anchors.centerIn: parent.top
<ahoneybun> mhall119, I can say that it seems that Ubuntu Touch lasts longer then Lollipop with data on and wifi
<ahoneybun> I think so far
<mhall119> ahoneybun: anchors.centerIn expects an item
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.Item/#anchors.centerIn-prop
<mhall119> so there you would use anchors.centerIn: parent
<mhall119> not parent.top
<ahoneybun> mhall119, i'm still learning about anchors to space things out sorry
<mhall119> no problem, it's one of the harder mental-shifts to make if you're coming from other toolkits
<ahoneybun> when I did that this happened
<ahoneybun> QML Column: Cannot specify top, bottom, verticalCenter, fill or centerIn anchors for items inside Column. Column will not function.
<mhall119> right, Column positions it's own children, they don't position themselves
<ahoneybun> oh wait thats because two labels have centerIn: parent
<mhall119> read http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-14.10/QtQuick.Column/ for more on that
<mhall119> ahoneybun: if you want to center it horizontally, you can do that
<mhall119> but you can't set vertical positioning
<ahoneybun> so confused
<ahoneybun> off to pastebin
<mhall119> tl;dr: Column owns the y coordinate for child items, but you can still set the x
<ahoneybun> mhall119, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9494582/
<mhall119> ahoneybun: try anchors.horizontalCenter: parent.horizontalCenter
<ahoneybun> yay no errors
<mhall119> ahoneybun: http://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qtquick-positioning-anchors.html might give you some better understanding of anchors
<ahoneybun> I'm doing this in my ubuntu pioneer shirt lol
<mhall119> \o/
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> mhall119, want a ss of the app?
<ahoneybun> screenshot
<ahoneybun> I should use the toolbar to add a new item really
<mrqtros> popey ping
<mrqtros> popey take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-devel-period/+merge/244656
<mrqtros> popey beginning of new cycle of shorts development :)
<ahoneybun> mrqtros, that is shorts?
<mrqtros> ahoneybun yes, it's url to my commit. Or what do you mean?
<ahoneybun> mrqtros, was just going to ask why I get Chinese articles in Shorts
<mrqtros> ahoneybun ahahahah maybe you should ask my Chinese teammate :D
<ahoneybun> lol
<mrqtros> ahoneybun maybe you just add few Chinese feeds? :)
<mrqtros> balloons https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-devel-period/+merge/244656
<mrqtros> balloons both test failed =\ Seems that new toolbar actions broke it
<ahoneybun> nope stock
<mrqtros> ahoneybun can you provide screenshot? :)
<techneut92> hi! :)
<techneut92> does anyone have some experience with u1db?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-13
<squirrel`> hello?
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, hello
<squirrel`> i want to help you
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, ah ?
<akiva-thinkpad> Do you have a core app in mind?
<squirrel`> but im wrongly accused of talking trash on #bitcoin ops
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, ??? What do you want help with?
<squirrel`> ive been playing chess for like 3-4 hours
<squirrel`> whatever you want
<squirrel`> im very......old school
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, o_O What does this all have to do with ubuntu-touch?
<squirrel`> i was 1911/myth in the 90's
<squirrel`> i know C
<squirrel`> c++
<akiva-thinkpad> :)
<akiva-thinkpad> hmmmmm
<squirrel`> and i know how to buikld comps
<squirrel`> servers etc
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, My suggestion would be to help refine the terminal app redesign
<squirrel`> are you kidding?
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, ever programmed a shell/terminal?
<squirrel`> icant do that
<squirrel`> yes
<squirrel`> its HARD
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, mmmmm this is actually well written
<squirrel`> id need help
<squirrel`> i use old schol tools
<akiva-thinkpad> so not qtcreator?
<squirrel`> is it on TPB?
<squirrel`> ill learn it
<akiva-thinkpad> TPB?
<squirrel`> pirate bay
<akiva-thinkpad> lol; qtcreator is the ubuntu sdk :)
<akiva-thinkpad> no pirating needed
<squirrel`> ah
<akiva-thinkpad> you can get it from the repos
<squirrel`> i dual boot
<squirrel`> kali and xp
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, its a good c++, qt, and qml ide
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, oh neat; do you plan on eventually getting an ubuntu phone?
<squirrel`> should i?
<squirrel`> i dont lie unbuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, do you like the fact that android is closed development and uses java?
<squirrel`> yes
<akiva-thinkpad> :P
<squirrel`> well
<squirrel`> some is open
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, well ubuntu touch is open development, and uses C++/qt/qml. No virtual machine needed.
<akiva-thinkpad> and its got such a nice design
<squirrel`> im way behind in times then
<akiva-thinkpad> use it for 45 minutes, and you will be trying to flick left in android to bring up your recent apps
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, what phone do you have?
<akiva-thinkpad> Nexus 4 by chance?
<squirrel`> galaxy 4
<akiva-thinkpad> oh I think that has decent support
<akiva-thinkpad> one sec
<squirrel`> and a walmart 4.1
<squirrel`> its crackable
<akiva-thinkpad> walmart?
<squirrel`> ya
<squirrel`> ummmm
<squirrel`> ill link it
<akiva-thinkpad> galaxy nexus
<akiva-thinkpad> don't see galaxy 4; unless its the same
<akiva-thinkpad> oh wait its here
<akiva-thinkpad> samsung galaxy s4
<squirrel`> its
<squirrel`> area 51 hack
<squirrel`> buggy
<akiva-thinkpad> ah this is an old image
<akiva-thinkpad> shame
<squirrel`> for the walmart phone
<ahoneybun> hey akiva-thinkpad
<squirrel`> any girls in here
<squirrel`> no disrespect
<squirrel`> they are smarter
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DtNvz_WVu8
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, hey hows it going?
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, pretty good got my pioneer shirt yesterday
<akiva-thinkpad> lucky
<ahoneybun> yep
<squirrel`> i cant do that to my moms phone
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, wow that video; the ubuntu touch performance is so nice
<squirrel`> it looks sweet
<squirrel`> but shed kill me
<squirrel`> i deal with with network securty
<squirrel`> router router switch roter
<squirrel`> looped
<squirrel`> but in the end
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, yea I was rocking devel-proposed for a bit till vivid dropped on devel channel
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel` it is really nice to use.
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, great for tablets too
<squirrel`> all anonymous hasto do is attack the first routeer
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, BQ and Meizu have phones coming out early next year.
<akiva-thinkpad> squirrel`, anyways I have to go buy a grill and a trap. Catch you later
<akiva-thinkpad> ahoneybun, see yah
<squirrel`> actually
<ahoneybun> akiva-thinkpad, see ya
<squirrel`> your pqads
<squirrel`> can be protected
<squirrel`> will one of you pm me
<squirrel`> i have an idea
<ahoneybun> hey how do I make a optionselection show up in a label
<ahoneybun> like if I pick a number from a option selector and have it show in a label
 * ahoneybun flys away
<mrqtros> balloons hello!
<mrqtros> balloons can you take a look: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-devel-period/+merge/244656
<mrqtros> balloons our tests should be updated
<mrqtros> popey maybe this will be interesting for you too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mrqtros/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-app-new-devel-period/+merge/244656
<Guest36006> Are there any differences between click packages and PPAs for the core apps?
<akiva-thinkpad> Guest36006, good question
<akiva-thinkpad> Guest36006, what are you looking to do?
<Guest36006> Specifically, I think I found a bug in the vivid PPA for Dekko but I'm not sure whether the standard process for filing a bug and submitting a fix applies
<akiva-thinkpad> Guest36006, find the dekko launchpad page, and file it.
<akiva-thinkpad> The PPA for the core apps... is dormant often times
<akiva-thinkpad> dormant and out of date
<Guest36006> Ok
<Guest36006> Hm, it's irritating that I can't use ubuntu-bug
<akiva-thinkpad> Guest36006, hmmm? launchpad is better in my opinion
 * akiva-thinkpad checks for dekko
<Guest36006> Since dekko isn't an "official" package, ubuntu-bug won't work with it
<akiva-thinkpad> grrrr... I hate google plus. Clicking on the web page makes my youtube reply go away
<akiva-thinkpad> Guest36006, hmmm interesting
<Guest36006> I  personally like initiating the process from the command line since it dumps a bunch of my sys info automatically
<DanChapman> Guest36006: hey :-D so dekko isn't actually supported in the core-apps ppa
<DanChapman> It's click package only at the moment
<Guest36006> DanChapman, oh huh, my bad
<Guest36006> I thought that one of the engineering team kicked off a PPA pretty recently
<Guest36006> Or do you mean it's "not supported"
<Guest36006> lunch is ready, I'll be away for a few
<DanChapman> I was going to *try* and sort out the debian and cmake stuff to install everything in the correct locations. But i'm afraid it's a very low priority on my list atm. If there was a *genuine* need for it then it would be higher on my list. Although patches are welcome if you want it
<DanChapman> Guest36006: I will be getting i386 and amd64 click packages up to the store in the the next week or so, so you will be able to run it in the emulator or on unity next should you wish to try it that way :-)
<Guest36006> DanChapman, I'll definitely give it a shot on UnityNext too.  Just to confirm, the .desktop file is locate in src/app/dekko.desktop right?
<DanChapman> Guest36006: yeah that's the one. atm the branch being built in the ppa is lp:dekko/0.3 and not the 0.4 trunk branch as that is basically broken while we implement the new UI
#ubuntu-app-devel 2014-12-14
<atropa> is there a good example of a qt template that implements testlib solidly for a dev coming from c#/xaml?
<akiva-thinkpad> atropa, not familiar with testlib
<akiva-thinkpad> atropa, what is it?
<atropa> QTest is the proper way to call it?
<atropa> i want to assume every function needs a test case so i don't get termites
<akiva-thinkpad> atropa, not sure; havn't looked at that. I should just make sure you know,
<akiva-thinkpad> that there is a testing framework in qml written in python
<akiva-thinkpad> if you are using qml
<atropa> c++.. i must use boost and berkeley db
<atropa> "Lock-Free Threaded BTrees are The Future of Information Awareness"?
<Nevon> Hey guys. Quick question: I feel kind of stupid, but how do I create a new file in my project in Qt Creator? I thought I would just right click in the project sidebar, but nope.
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-07
<dholbach> good morning
<zzarr> good morning
<sverzegnassi> popey: ping
<popey> sverzegnassi, pong!
<bartbes> rtt: ~11 seconds
<sverzegnassi> popey, o/ which is the best place for reporting the bug about office files not downloadable from browser? canonical-devices-system-image?
<popey> sverzegnassi, lp:webbrowser-app and I'd add a task in canonical-devices-system-image so it's tracked, yes.
<sverzegnassi> popey, thanks!
<sverzegnassi> popey, bug #1523452
<ubot5> bug 1523452 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Not able to download office documents through webbrowser-app" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523452
<popey> magic, thanks
<tedg> mcphail: The best way is to install ubuntu-app-test, then you can run the app under gdb on teh command line.
<tedg> mcphail: So you can do "ubuntu-app-test gdb mybin"
<mcphail> tedg: nice - thanks. Is that available in the standard repos?
<tedg> mcphail: I believe so
<tedg> mcphail: My version is coming from the wily repo, I think it's in the vivid overlay for the phone.
<mcphail> tedg: brilliant. I'll check it out!
<bartbes> hmm, when I try to add the armhf click kit to the terminal emulator project qt creator just keeps saying the kit has no valid cmake executable specified
<bartbes> and I checked, the set cmake path exists and is runnable
<bartbes> so.. how do I convince qt creator there is a valid cmake executable?
<davmor2> popey: Install doc viewer, look up ubuntu server guide pdf, tap on it to download it, doe doc viewer have an image?
<davmor2> popey: in the Open with dialogue
<davmor2> popey: meh nevermind It's because I installed a test one on my dog food phone and it is still showing up
<popey> davmor2, https://launchpad.net/bugs/1523452
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1523452 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Not able to download office documents through webbrowser-app" [Medium,In progress]
<popey> is it that?
<davmor2> popey: no I had installed to try out a version for you, and it was still registered so uninstalled and reinstalled and now it is gone
<mattias_> Hi, just posted this in #ubuntu-touch, but here should be better. I am trying to build my first cordova app for Ubuntu Touch running 15.10 and using the 15.04 or 15.10 SDK. I asked about this before on the mailing list and @bzoltan suggested to ask for help on IRC. When building the example app I am running in some issues. First, should I use the cordova command from the ppa (/usr/bin/cordova) or npm (/usr/local/bin)? Second, should
<mattias_> I use the cordova platform code from github (cordova platform add https://github.com/apache/cordova-ubuntu) or use the default ubuntu? Both scenario's give me errors
<bartbes> and I'll also quickly ask (again): how do I convince qt creator there is a valid cmake executable for my armhf click kit?
<pmcgowan> alex-abreu, any idea on the cordova question above
<alex-abreu> mattias_, hi, there has been some recent fixes that have been pulled from upstream cordova recently since they changed some important project internals,
<alex-abreu> mattias_, reading your cordova post in the mailing list, you seem to have issues w/ your chroot
<alex-abreu> mattias_, have you been able to create one (and upgrade to e.g. 15.10) ?
<mattias_> the chroot issues are solved. I updated from 14.04 to 15.10 (via 15.04) and then the chroot command works.
<mattias_> When I run /usr/local/bin/cordova run ubuntu --device -- --framework ubuntu-sdk-15.04 --verbose, the app starts to build, but it fails. These are some lines from the logs:
<mattias_> -- Found PkgConfig: arm-linux-gnueabihf-pkg-config (found version "0.28")
<mattias_> -- checking for modules ''
<mattias_> Must specify package names on the command line
<mattias_> -- Generating done
<mattias_> -- Build files have been written to: /home/mattias/Documents/cordova/hello/platforms/ubuntu/ubuntu-sdk-15.04/armhf/build
<mattias_> find . -name AutomocInfo.cmake | xargs sed -i 's;AM_QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE .*;AM_QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE "/usr/lib/'$(dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH)'/qt5/bin/moc");'
<mattias_> sed: no input files
<mattias_> find . -name AutomocInfo.cmake | xargs sed -i 's;AM_QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE .*;AM_QT_MOC_EXECUTABLE "/usr/lib/'$(dpkg-architecture -qDEB_BUILD_MULTIARCH)'/qt5/bin/moc");' FAILED
<mattias_> sed: no input files
<alex-abreu> mattias_, so ideally you should use the ppa, ... you get this error using which ?
<mattias_> above error is with the npm version. With the ppa version I get this:
<mattias_> /usr/bin/cordova run ubuntu --device -- --framework ubuntu-sdk-15.04 --verbose
<mattias_> Running command: /home/mattias/Documents/cordova/hello/platforms/ubuntu/cordova/run --device --framework ubuntu-sdk-15.04 --verbose
<mattias_> /home/mattias/Documents/cordova/hello/platforms/ubuntu/cordova/lib/check_reqs.js:26
<mattias_>         installNodeDependencies(checkUbuntuDependencies.bind(null, callback));
<mattias_>                                 ^
<mattias_> ReferenceError: checkUbuntuDependencies is not defined
<mattias_>     at exports.check_reqs (/home/mattias/Documents/cordova/hello/platforms/ubuntu/cordova/lib/check_reqs.js:26:33)
<mattias_>     at Object.<anonymous> (/home/mattias/Documents/cordova/hello/platforms/ubuntu/cordova/run:30:1)
<mattias_>     at Module._compile (module.js:456:26)
<mattias_>     at Object.Module._extensions..js (module.js:474:10)
<mattias_>     at Module.load (module.js:356:32)
<mattias_>     at Function.Module._load (module.js:312:12)
<mattias_>     at Function.Module.runMain (module.js:497:10)
<mattias_>     at startup (node.js:119:16)
<mattias_>     at node.js:902:3
<alex-abreu> mattias_, it is better if you use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ :)
<mattias_> thanks, I already did not like pasting it in here.
<alex-abreu> mattias_, :)
<mattias_> Here is the output when I use cordova from the ppa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13799138/
<alex-abreu> mattias_, thank you, let me check this, there might be a branch fixing this, if not I'll talk to the maintainer and enter a bug so that it can be fixed asap
<alex-abreu> mattias_, I'll follow up on this in the ubuntu-phone thread you started
<mattias_> ok, could it also be a configuration issue? Because I need to run export NODE_PATH=/usr/local/lib/node_modules/ before getting into this error. Otherwise other node modules are missing: Error: Cannot find module 'colors'
<alex-abreu> mattias_, this is with the default ubuntu project?
<mattias_> no, this is with the platform from https://github.com/apache/cordova-ubuntu
<mattias_> When I use the default ubuntu platform I get this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13799409/
<mattias_> it is still referring to npm several times. can that cause the issue?
<alex-abreu> mattias_, you need to use the ppa version, ... but there seem to be a (possibly known) issue, I'll investigate
<mattias_> alex-abreu, when I add the platform via the ppa cordova and use the default ubuntu I know get a known error, "missing icon" :http://stackoverflow.com/questions/30229535/how-to-build-app-for-ubuntu-in-cordova. There they suggest to use the platform code from github.
<alex-abreu> mattias_, for the icon you can fix this by adding  <icon src="img/logo.png" /> to the config.xml file of your project
<alex-abreu> mattias_, there is a branch that fixes that
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-08
<Ayush_> Hello.
<Ayush_> I am Ayush. I am 13 years old . A beginner to open source world
<Sleep_Walker> welcome
<Ayush_> I have taken up a beginner's task to create a calendar app
<Ayush_> I am facing problem on how to proceed
<Ayush_> :(
<Ayush_> I have done with burning the image file to my pendrive to dual boot with ubuntu
<Ayush_> I have ubuntu now . Can anybody guide me step by step on to proceed this task .
<Ayush_> Please help mentors :(
<Ayush_> I have 3 days to complete . I am facing a lot of problem now
<JanC> Ayush_: why do you have only 3 days to complete?
<JanC> and there already is a calendar app for Ubuntu Phone but it has lots of bugs, so maybe you can try to fix those  :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Kivi> zbenjamin, just curious; did you get an answer to that?
<zbenjamin> Kivi: yes
<zbenjamin> [06.12 20:11:32] <Mirv> zbenjamin: should be LGPL, right? to be compatible with other QtC stuff. if ever to be upstreamed, will need Qt CLA.
<zbenjamin> [06.12 20:14:15] <Mirv> zbenjamin: I think the standard license short text is probably needed too instead of just url. the other lines are not needed in headers but also don't hurt
<zbenjamin> Kivi: ^
<Kivi> zbenjamin, so just swap it to lgpl, and put the short form for it in the header, and its good to go?
<Kivi> k
<zbenjamin> Kivi: something like that http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/trunk/view/head:/src/ubuntu/clicktoolchain.cpp
<Mirv> Kivi: easiest probably to just copy-paste from eg qt creator sources the GNU LGPL part, for example http://code.qt.io/cgit/qt-creator/qt-creator.git/plain/src/app/main.cpp
<Mirv> ah, zbenjamin was faster
<Kivi> heh; do you folks over at Canonical need the copyright to be under your banner?
<Kivi> I don't mind :)
<zbenjamin> Kivi: no we don'T , i said something like that :)
<zbenjamin> Mirv: right? we don'T ^
<Kivi> Where's sabdfl when you need him?
<Ayush_> We are given deadlines right .
<Ayush_> So I have 3 Days to go
<Kivi> Ayush_, until what?
<Ayush_> 9 am
<Kivi> 3 days for a calendar app? Lol; I think bzr branch lp:ubuntu-calendar-app is your first step :P
<Kivi> Ayush_, are you allowed to fork a project?
<Ayush_> Kivi are you a mentor
<Ayush_> :)
<Kivi> Might as well be if you only have 3 days~
<Kivi> so: Do you know what forking a project means?
<Ayush_> Ya just 3 days. Creating a calendar app. Tough job eh?
<Kivi> Impossible. Can you fork?
<Ayush_> Sorry I dont know how to do that
<Ayush_> :(
<Ayush_> How to fork ?
<Kivi> Ayush_, do you know what it means?
<Ayush_> To make changes
<Kivi> Basically
<Ayush_> without affecting the original code
<Kivi> sort of~
<Kivi> Do you have ubuntu installed?
<Ayush_> Yes
<Kivi> open a terminal
<Ayush_> I have ubuntu
<Ayush_> Ok done
<Ayush_> opened
<Kivi> alright: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk
<Ayush_> What this command does?
<Kivi> sudo apt-get install bzr-explorer
<Kivi> good question
<Kivi> sudo means "Do as S uper U ser"
<Kivi> so Super User Do
<Kivi> sudo
<Ayush_> Oh okay :)
<Ayush_> Cool
<Ayush_> :D
<Kivi> "apt-get install" is how ubuntu installs software (at the moment.)
<Ayush_> okay
<Ayush_> WHat next :)
<Ayush_> after installing bzr-explorer
<Kivi> you can also do things like "apt-get update" or "apt-get upgrade"
<Ayush_> Okay
<Kivi> alright
<Kivi> so you installed two things; ubuntu-sdk which stands for , "Software Development Kit."
<Ayush_> Ya
<Kivi> It also goes by the name of "QtCreator",
<Ayush_> Oh
<Kivi> bzr-explorer is a gui (graphical user interface) frontend for bzr, which is short for Bazaar.
<Kivi> Do you know what a Bazaar is?
<Ayush_> Thanks for making me understand so patiently . now I am getting what u r saying :)
<Kivi> No problem :P
<Ayush_> Bazaar
<Ayush_> means
<Ayush_> Version control system
<Ayush_> I just googled
<Kivi> Good, but it has a different meaning as well
<Kivi> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Cathedral_and_the_Bazaar
<Kivi> A bazaar is actually a name for a type of Market in the middle ages.
<Kivi> If you ever played zelda, one of the shops where you buy a shield, is called a "Bazaar"
<Ayush_> I mean If your using bzr to download a program it means your getting source code which you will need to compile
<Kivi> yeah, I'm just giving some history why its called bazaar.
<Kivi> here:
<Kivi> The Cathedral model, in which source code is available with each software release, but code developed between releases is restricted to an exclusive group of software developers. GNU Emacs and GCC were presented as examples.
<Kivi> The Bazaar model, in which the code is developed over the Internet in view of the public. Raymond credits Linus Torvalds, leader of the Linux kernel project, as the inventor of this process. Raymond also provides anecdotal accounts of his own implementation of this model for the Fetchmail project.
<Ayush_> Oh okay
<Kivi> Ayush_, so just like the open market, where everything is in view of the public, that is how we develop code.
<Kivi> Because we primarily rely on open source projects.
<Ayush_> Got it :)
<Kivi> Ayush_, make sense?
<Kivi> cool
<Kivi> So now we are going to learn how to branch code.
<Kivi> do you know what branching code means?
<Ayush_> Yes
<Kivi> okay good
<Ayush_> No.
<Kivi> sec
<Kivi> er
<Kivi> lol
<Ayush_> Oops.
<Ayush_> Sorry I dont know
<Ayush_> :(
<Kivi> its similar to forking.
<Ayush_> ok
<Kivi> Lets say I write this piece of python code here:
<Kivi> print "fun"
<Ayush_> ok
<Kivi> now you want to contribute to my code, and add something to it. Generally what we do is you branch it, meaning you download an exact copy of the code.
<Ayush_> Oh
<Ayush_> I download a copy and make changed in it
<Kivi> you make an edit, and then you "Propose a merge".
<Ayush_> *changes
<Ayush_> Oh okay.
<Kivi> so you may do :
<Kivi> print "more fun"
<Ayush_> ya
<Kivi> when you propose that for a merge, it will tell me what changes you have made, I review your changes, and I either accept or reject, and the code is merged.
<Kivi> blah blah blah
<Kivi> anyway lets get to it.
<Kivi> Ever heard of github?
<Ayush_> Yes
<Ayush_> I have
<Kivi> Okay good
<Kivi> Ever heard of Launchpad?
<Ayush_> No.
<Ayush_> Not anything about Launchpad
<Kivi> Okay Launchpad is like Github,
<Ayush_> Okay.
<Ayush_> WHere we have repositories
<Kivi> its what us Ubuntu users often use alongside or instead of github.
<Kivi> Yeah; its where you host your code. You can host open source for free, but closed source you have to pay.
<Ayush_> Yeah got it . Ubuntu version of github is Launchpad
<Kivi> its very nice and easy to use.
<Kivi> sharp lad
<Ayush_> Okay
<Kivi> okay
<Kivi> http://launchpad.net/
<Kivi> go there
<Kivi> search : ubuntu calendar app
<Ayush_> Okay
<Ayush_> I searched
<Ayush_> and ended up with a lot of pages
<Kivi> first one should be it
<Ayush_> Yes
<Ayush_> Did
<Kivi> should have a orange logo with the 28 pasted on it
<Kivi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app
<Ayush_> Exactly
<Kivi> okay so lets go through it. On the first page,
<Ayush_> Hmm
<Kivi> It should tell you the driver, maintainer, The programming languages, and the license.
<bartbes> I'll also quickly ask again: how do I convince qt creator there is a valid cmake executable for my armhf click kit?
<Ayush_> Yes
<Ayush_> It displays
<Kivi> bartbes, is this your project?
<bartbes> is what mine?
<bartbes> probably not, anyway
<Kivi> bartbes, last time I ran into click issues, I honestly just created a fresh project and tranferred my code over. I don't have the patience to learn cmake.
<bartbes> oh, these errors, no, they are in the terminal app
<Kivi> Ayush_, okay, so the driver is basically the dictator of the project; the head honcho. The maintainer can be a team or a person.
<Sleep_Walker> bzoltan_: I heard that you're the right person to ask about ubuntu-sdk, may I bother you for a while?
<bartbes> with a freshly built click kit
<Sleep_Walker> bzoltan_: it seems that I lack some dependencies I can't locate - http://sprunge.us/EjVE
<Ayush_> Okay
<Kivi> Sleep_Walker, what are you tryin gto do?
<Sleep_Walker> Kivi: install ubuntu-sdk in ubuntu chroot created with debootstrap
<Ayush_> The driver here are ubuntu calendar developers
<Kivi> o_O
<Sleep_Walker> and then hopefully create packages for ubuntu-sdk for my distribution (openSUSE)
<bzoltan_> Sleep_Walker:  shoot :)
<Kivi> Sleep_Walker, oh wow lol! I honestly love you, but that sounds like a monumental task~
<bzoltan_> Sleep_Walker: apt-cache policy ubuntu-sdk ubuntu-sdk-ide
<bartbes> I tried docker last week, but ended up with a vm instead
<Kivi> Ayush_, anyway. Are you familiar with the basic licenses?  Like gpl v2 and gpl v3?
<Sleep_Walker> bzoltan_: http://sprunge.us/EGcX
<Ayush_> Liscences like MIT is one
<Ayush_> right ?
<Ayush_> Yes I know
<Sleep_Walker> Kivi: I can't really say what all is needed but I have like 32 hours of spare developer time ;b
<Sleep_Walker> (4 working days)
<Kivi> Ayush_, impressive 13 year old; thats all I can say~
<Ayush_> :D
<bzoltan_> Sleep_Walker:  have you tried to apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-ide
<Sleep_Walker> bzoltan_: no, I followed documentation
<Kivi> I tend to think that gplv3 is for the more, lets just say, zealous developers. Just because it is a version higher, does not mean its better.
<Sleep_Walker> bzoltan_: http://sprunge.us/hQLC
<Kivi> Ayush_, for example; The Linux Kernel still uses GPLv2, as Linus Torvalds prefers it over 3.
<bzoltan_> Sleep_Walker:  we need to figure out what keeps back those packages
<Sleep_Walker> your output of `apt-cache policy libbotan' could give a hint
<Sleep_Walker> from my POV it seems that either those packages were available once and not anymore or I'm simply missing repository
<Sleep_Walker> both can be shown by that command
<Sleep_Walker> or I'm doing something wrong as I have the least experience with Debian based distributions :S
<Sleep_Walker> I made whole channel silent :b
<davmor2> Sleep_Walker: many of the devs will be on later you might want to ask again then
<Sleep_Walker> davmor2: sure, I wasn't impatient, only checking connection :)
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: have you definitely done an "apt-get dist-upgrade" after adding the ppa? I had issues with the click package needing to be dist-upgraded, rather than a simple upgrade, for the SDK to work properly. Perhaps that is holding things back?
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: I definitely did that and it performed _no change_ at all
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: aargh :(
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: one of my 15.10 boxes was installed by debootstrap, and I didn't hit this problem. Do you have other PPAs installed?
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-sdk/installing-the-sdk/
<Sleep_Walker> that is what I followed
<Sleep_Walker> so the question is - what other PPAs?
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: and when you created your debootstrap install, did you activate all the repos (multiverse etc)?
<Sleep_Walker> good point, let me check
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: that's it!
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: :)
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: many thanks for your patience
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: I've hit this problem with deboostrap installs many times :)
<Sleep_Walker> as I said, something trivial and deb-specific is very well possible
<Sleep_Walker> so, now step #2 - check for missing dependencies in my distro
<Sleep_Walker> bzoltan_: in case you're still looking at that, mcphail figured it out already. But thanks anyway!
<bzoltan_> Sleep_Walker: good job :) thanks mcphail
<Kivi> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
<Kivi> popey, balloons,  I am showing my new friend Ayush  how to start contributing to the core apps. As a first little project, we decided to update the imports for the the ubuntu component libraries.
<Kivi> currently they seem to be using
<Ayush> Yes
<Kivi> import Ubuntu.Components 1.1
<Kivi> what is the latest library version for Ubuntu.Components? 1.3?
<Ayush> 1.1
<Kivi> balloons, popey, dholbach, dpm, mhall119, and probably a few others are bigshots at Canonical, who head the ubuntu community team~
<popey> hello hello!
<popey> Welcome to the madhouse
<Kivi> in fact I think there will be a community on air meeting in a few hours~
<Ayush> madhouse :D
 * Kivi checks
<Kivi> http://ubuntuonair.com/calendar/
<Kivi> popey, you guys taking a break, or has it not been updated?
<davmor2> popey: I remember when that was said as a joke.....nowadays not so much ;)
<popey> Kivi, we skipped last week because everyone was madly busy
<Kivi> fair enough
<Kivi> anyway, do you know what the current version for the ubuntu components are? Its been awhile since I contributed to the core apps.
<t1mp> Kivi: yes, Ubuntu.Components 1.3 is the latest.
<Kivi> t1mp, thanks!
<Ayush> Okay
<Ayush> 1.3
<Ayush> We shall import 1.3 and make 1.4 thats an updated one
<Ayush> if i am not wrong
<Kivi> Ayush, also note that popey and the canonical people operate on british time,
<t1mp> Ayush: what is 1.4? There is no Ubuntu.Components 1.4.
<Ayush> Ok sorry
<Kivi> t1mp, hes just a bit green around the edges :) okay lets get to it ~
<Ayush> Okay
<popey> dholbach, do you have any opinion on https://bugs.launchpad.net/click-reviewers-tools/+bug/1523255 ? :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1523255 in Canonical Click Reviewers tools "click-review return code doesn't distinguish Warnings from Errors" [Undecided,New]
<Kivi> bah wheres nskaggs when you need him?
<Kivi> I'm getting this bug when trying to use autopilot with ubuntu calendar app - ImportError: No module named 'address_book_service_testability'
<Kivi> https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-test-cases/fix-1367654
<Kivi> oh wait, isn't nskaggs balloons ?
<svij> he is
<Kivi> svij, ty
<dholbach> popey, that's a question for jdstrand and beuno - I don't really. I just know that if we change anything we'll have to review all tests again and see which of them to put in which category.
<dholbach> I'm quite sure that the vast majority will ignore warnings if we don't ask them to implement the necessary changes.
<Kivi> ughhh jenkins is such a hassle
<Kivi> That feeling when you download something from trunk, and it can't even run its own tests. >:[
<beuno> well
<beuno> warnings are things we'd like people to fix as well
<beuno> it's a matter of policy that we don't auto-allow apps with warnings atm
<popey> beuno, sure, I'm not trying to change any policy, just make the tool output a sane return code :)
<popey> right now programmatically I'm having to greb for ^Warning and ^Error, which seems wrong
<popey> *grep
<jdstrand> popey, dholbach: conceptually I don't have a problem with different return codes for click-review. ping me next week when I have more time to think about it
<jdstrand> beuno: fyi ^
<popey> okay
<popey> thanks chaps
<paarthri_> what does autopilot exit code -6 mean? Ive spent alot of time searching for the answer but cant find it. This is for the tests in the music-app on launchpad.
<bartbes> oh, a popey to bother
<bartbes> qt creator's saying my armhf click kit's cmake is not a valid executable, what do I do?
<popey> "yay"
<popey> poke zbenjamin
<popey> bartbes, ^
<bartbes> well that was easy
<paarthri_> i used autopilot3 to run the tests
<paarthri> Trying to use autopilot3 to run test scripts in the music-app touch app. All the tests fail and the exit code is -6. What should I do?
<zbenjamin> bartbes: could you fix it?
<bartbes> fix what?
<zbenjamin> [08.12 13:51:05] <bartbes> qt creator's saying my armhf click kit's cmake is not a valid executable, what do I do?
<bartbes> I mean, fix it how?
<bartbes> words are hard :P
<bartbes> it just keeps saying it's an invalid executable, yet it exists and I can run it from a terminal
<zbenjamin> bartbes: i meant, were you able to fix it :)
<bartbes> no
<zbenjamin> bartbes: when did it start? Is that a fresh install?
<bartbes> yes, it's fresh
<zbenjamin> bartbes: and you have the ubuntu-sdk ppa enabled?
<bartbes> I built the click kit and then tried to create a build dir with it
<bartbes> no..
<bartbes> that sounds like something I should have done, but I do have ubuntu-sdk installed
<zbenjamin> bartbes: ok the official release path for the ubuntu sdk is the release ppa
<zbenjamin> bartbes: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/11/19/here-comes-brand-new-ubuntu-sdk-ide-tools/
<bartbes> thanks, I'll give it a go in a bit
<Sleep_Walker> hm, 33 mising dependencies (regardless its complexity)
<Sleep_Walker> and at the same time I'm able to run ubuntu-sdk from my chroot env within local Xorg session on openSUSE
<Sleep_Walker> it seems that I'd rather write how-to and play with Ubuntu in the rest of my time :b
<bartbes> zbenjamin: just updated, same problem
<bartbes> hmm, not using 'qtcreator' to open the sdk has given me different prompts so far, and now it's asking me to update the kit
<bartbes> ah, now it's running but complaining about a chroot path
<zbenjamin> bartbes: hm i wonder if you maybe should just reset your QtC configuration
<bartbes> maybe
<bartbes> though this is on a different mountpoint
<zbenjamin> bartbes: do you have some special sort of setup
<zbenjamin> bartbes: like /home on a dedicated partition?
<bartbes> it's a vm, so the project's on a shared mount with the host
<bartbes> I'll make a local copy
<bartbes> yeah that seems to work
<zbenjamin> bartbes: cool :)
<bartbes> popey: well, I finally managed to reproduce it, it doesn't work on my phone either
<bartbes> time to figure out how that input gets into the application
<popey> bartbes, great news!
<bartbes> depends on your definition of great :P
<bartbes> I am so confused
<bartbes> I can't find where the osk injects its keypresses
<Kivi> zbenjamin, https://code.launchpad.net/~akiva/qtcreator-plugin-autopilot/added-copyright-license-header --
<zbenjamin> Kivi: awesome thx, will check it out tomorrow
<Kivi> at your leisure
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-09
<Wolfgange> I believe there's a word error on one of the Ubuntu webpages; where should I report it, the bug tracker?
<Wolfgange> I have to leave however I'll check the irc logs later
<dholbach> good morning
<seb128> popey, do you know if anybody is working on the clock application nowadays?
<popey> yeah, bartosz is. wassup?
<seb128> I wonder if it's known that you can't edit alarm every other try
<seb128> like have an alarm, edit it, validate it works
<seb128> try to edit it again, you can't validate change
<seb128> cancel, try again, it works
<seb128> try again it fails, etc
<popey> ooh
<popey> we have had issues in the past with editing alarms
<popey> not seen this though
<seb128> can you try if you can reproduce?
<popey> i am now
<seb128> thanks
<popey> seb128, what channel you on?
<popey> i am testing on my retail stable e4.5
<seb128> my gf has a retail e5 with ota8
<seb128> and I see it on rc-proposed as well
<popey> i can't reproduce here
<popey> just edited two alarms about 10 times
<seb128> when I say "edit" is click on the alarm, change the minutes with the whell and try to validate
<popey> validate means...? wait for that time?
<seb128> no
<seb128> set an alarm for 10:18
<seb128> click on it, change to :19 and validate
<seb128> click on it try to change to :18 back or to something else
<seb128> you don't even need to change the value
<seb128> click on the alarm line and then on the top right "validate" button
<popey> hmmm
<popey> seb128, am I doing something wrong here, I couldn't reproduce https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXKRiIiF-eY
<seb128> popey, hummm
<seb128> popey, in fact if I do it like you I can't reproduce
<seb128> it seems like it gets confused if you click on it again before it does the toggle off/on animation
<seb128> like validate and edit again in the second
<popey> yeah, toolkit issue
<seb128> now I'm unsure what my gf is doing, she for sure doesn't edit in the second
<popey> well, maybe, i have seen people do that
<seb128> but she might edit/lock the screen immediatly
<seb128> and then when she tries again the next day it bugs
<seb128> popey, is the toolkit issue reported? or you mean the animation?
<seb128> popey, thanks, I'm going to keep investigating, I do hit it sometime as well but unsure how/when
<seb128> the easy reproducer was by hitting edit again in the same second I think
<popey> seb128, I need to search, it's been there forever, can't recall the bug right now.
<seb128> popey, don't worry, thanks
<dpm> davidcalle, it seems there is a Chinese section showing up in the header at: https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app - any ideas how to fix it?
<dpm> hi marco_, you pinged me earlier on. How is the experience of writing your first QML app so far?
<Sleep_Walker> where I can locate ubuntu-emulator-runtime package?
<Sleep_Walker> oh, it is only as i386 arch? not amd64?
<brendand> Sleep_Walker, should be amd64 too
<brendand> if it shows only an i386 .deb than it's probably arch: all
<Sleep_Walker> so, let me ask silly question, how can I tell apt* tools to see that i386 package?
<brendand> Sleep_Walker, which release are you on?
<Sleep_Walker> wily
<brendand> Sleep_Walker, doesn't it appear in apt-cache search?
<Sleep_Walker> brendand: no
 * brendand has just installed it
<brendand> on amd64
<brendand> Sleep_Walker, oh do you have multiverse enabled?
<Sleep_Walker> brendand: and what does `apt-cache policy ubuntu-emulator-runtime' say about origin?
<Sleep_Walker> yes, this time yes
<brendand> Sleep_Walker, and you did apt-get update?
<Sleep_Walker> brendand: or universe and multiverse in PPA as well?
<Sleep_Walker> brendand: yes I did
<Sleep_Walker> brendand: what does that command say about origin of the package?
<brendand> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial/multiverse i386 Packages
<brendand> rmadison says it's in wily as well
<brendand> http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/ubuntu-emulator-runtime
<Sleep_Walker> so it seems you have there i386 packages somehow allowed
<Sleep_Walker> OK, found https://superuser.com/questions/741380/how-to-install-i386-package-under-amd64-ubuntu-debian
<brendand> Sleep_Walker, yeah - you should too though
<brendand> Sleep_Walker, don't do that
<Sleep_Walker> brendand: it really made ubuntu-emulator-runtime package available... how can I do that better?
<brendand> Sleep_Walker, do you have the multiarch-support package installed?
<Sleep_Walker> brendand: it seems so
<brendand> Sleep_Walker, i think you're ok, just strange it wasn't enabled by default
<Sleep_Walker> brendand: It's probably consequence of installation using debootstrap
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: I haven't looked at multiarch support in a chroot, but you'll probably have to add the i386 architecture
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: I already did, but I probably need some sort of virtualization anyway
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: is it not working?
<Sleep_Walker> http://sprunge.us/OERh
<Sleep_Walker> I'm trying to run web-app tutorial
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: always diificult getting chrooted environments to play nicely with the display
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: I'd been speakig to popey about this earlier. We need an easy way to run the SDK on non-Ubuntu machines
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: that would be great
<Sleep_Walker> my original intention was to create RPM packages in OBS so at least RPM based distributions would be covered
<Sleep_Walker> but we're missing _a lot_ of dependencies
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: I suspect the answer will be a container, of whatever sort
<Sleep_Walker> and I wouldn't even get to tutorial for first application :b
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: I'm afraid you're right
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: but the solution for getting a container to use the display would be the same as a solution for your debootstrapped chroot, I suspect
<Sleep_Walker> right now I'm not sure how fatal are the display messages
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: I'm useless at debugging X things. Currently looking at  https://www.stgraber.org/2014/02/09/lxc-1-0-gui-in-containers/ to see if I can come up with a container solution
<mcphail> Sleep_Walker: anyway, got to go. Ping me if you find a solution :)
<Sleep_Walker> well, I should be able to run qemu on top of my directory, or at least I hope
<Sleep_Walker> mcphail: will do, thanks
<davidcalle> dpm: only when you are on draft mode, right? (https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/apps/qml/tutorials/building-your-first-qml-app )
<mcphail> Can anyone explain to me what I would need to do to use the soft keyboard as an input method for a non-Qt app? Is it posiible? Do I have to wrap my app in a Qt blanket, and what would such a blanket look like?
<Sleep_Walker> it seems that libEGL errors are not fatal, 32bit chroot is doing better and I finally reached another problem - polkit authentication :b
<Sleep_Walker> and after 'crippling' pkexec it actually installs emulator :)
<mcphail> Beyond SDL2 and Qt, what other toolkits do we have which target Mir?
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-10
<Wolfgange> I am attempting to run a qml app (Ubuntu Calendar, in specific) however when running qmlscene, it cannot find the binary: qmlscene: could not exec '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/bin/qmlscene': No such file or directory
<akm> hi
<dpm> dholbach, oh, what I mentioned on the Q&A actually works: there is a WhatsApp webapp on the store and it does work!
<dholbach> nice!
<dholbach> it won't be a reason for me to join WhatsApp, but nice work! :-)
<dpm> :)
<dpm> with two caveats: 1) the first time it starts it shows a QR code that you need to scan with another phone where whatsapp is already running 2) the web view seems not to detect the phone form factor (it's wider), so there is a bit of scrolling going on
<dpm> ah, seems osomon is not online to ask him about that
<ahayzen> Anyone able to confirm bug 1524901 ? :-)
<ubot5> bug 1524901 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "When an application starts there is temporarily a white gap at the top" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1524901
<seb128> popey, btw I think the "alarm edit" bug might be the same uitk issue, users don't edit the alarm twice in a row, but they do put one before going to bed and lock their phone just after and next day they unlock on that screen and edit directly to delay by another 15 minutes
<seb128> which leads basically to similar issues
<Sleep_Walker> for some reason I still get this failure when running simple web application http://paste.ubuntu.com/13905058/
<Sleep_Walker> still the same error, but this time on native ubuntu installation
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-11
<mhall119> faenil: can you check https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/ and let me know if it has the missing docs from the PPA that you've been wanting?
<dholbach> good morning
<faenil> mhall119: it does have the documents I was missing, yes :) \o/
<faenil> mhall119: (note: I can't guarantee it's not missing anything, I just checked the components I worked on :) )
<faenil> mhall119: thanks a lot :)
<faenil> mhall119: it seems images are missing though :/
<faenil> mhall119: there are links to the images in the web source, but you get an error when trying to load them... such as https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/static/devportal_uploaded/71200545-7a8d-44f1-ab1a-1a6f7381e290-api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.SlotsLayout/images/SlotsLayout_alignToTop.png
<Sleep_Walker> when I was trying to install missing files (shown on  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13905058/ ) I probably uninstalled something crucial http://sprunge.us/hfZe and I can't really say what
<Sleep_Walker> apt-file search found only qtubuntu-android and qtubuntu-desktop packages and neither of them helps with the error message
<Sleep_Walker> what am I missing?
<mhall119> faenil: this is only in staging currently, it's not in production yet
<faenil> mhall119: what do you mean
<mhall119> faenil: the images are being uploaded, but something is wrong with the access permissions in swift, we've had this problem before when doing new staging deployments
<mhall119> faenil: developer.*staging*.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> it's not on developer.ubuntu.com yet
<faenil> mhall119: ah, I didn't notice, ok cool
<mhall119> I will request that the deployment go to prod today, but it being Friday they may wait until Monday to do it
<faenil> mhall119: ok, thanks! so, is the website now getting docs from trunk? or?
<faenil> (which uitk branch or release is it using?)
<mhall119> faenil: it's pulling from a combination of vivid archives (main+universe) and the phone overlay PPA
<faenil> mhall119: ok, cool!
<mhall119> the images should work in the production deployment, since those swift containers already have the correct permissions
<metaphys> hi, i would like to work on connecting ubuntu touch with carddav/caldav protocol. Did someone already started some code to do that?
<bartbes> presumably, I'm fairly sure google exposes their calendar and contacts over caldav and carddav
<bartbes> so maybe goa already supports it?
<metaphys> So i should just make a variation on the google online account? I though google was Ical?
<bartbes> goa is gnome online accounts, not google ;)
<metaphys> ok thankss I will look that way then!
<DanChapman> metaphys, I believe the cardav/caldav sync on touch is being implemented using the buteo-sync framework. Which is what the google contacts/calendar sync currently uses, no idea what's still required in terms of support for other services though. renatu would be the one to talk to about contributing
<metaphys> ok thanks!
<renatu> metaphys, hey,
<metaphys> hello!
<renatu> metaphys, we are using buteo for contacts sync
<renatu> metaphys, we still using syncevolution for calendar, but the plan is move to buteo in the future (as soon as we have time)
<metaphys> you mean https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/buteo-syncfw/master?
<renatu> metaphys, this is our google contact sync implementation: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/buteo-sync-plugins-contacts/trunk
<bartbes> now this explains weird behaviour I've seen
<metaphys> great! I'll try to see what I can do from there
<renatu> metaphys, this is buteo framework source code: https://git.merproject.org/mer-core/buteo-syncfw
<renatu> metaphys, as base for cardav support you can use this: https://git.merproject.org/mer-core/buteo-sync-plugin-carddav
<renatu> metaphys, for caldav you can use this: https://git.merproject.org/mer-core/buteo-sync-plugin-caldav
<metaphys> great thanks!
<metaphys> renatu, where can I get the package for libbuteosyncfw5-dev? I need it to run cmake on buteo-sync-plugins-contacts in ubuntu-sdk. The only packages I found are for xenial and require libqt5core5a 5.4 (i'm on trusty with 5.2). How can I make this work?
<metaphys> or do I have to build them myself?
<pmcgowan> popey, wen do we get a music app with playlist goodness
<renatu> metaphys, try: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<ahayzen> when the bugs are fixed :-) and i've finished our side
<popey> pmcgowan, what ahayzen says :)
 * ahayzen has two exams tomorrow and is then free until late January \o/
<pmcgowan> popey, ahayzen which ones we still waiting on? or should I pester jhodapp
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, bug 1518152 is probably the biggest current blocker :-)
<ubot5> bug 1518152 in qtubuntu-media (Ubuntu RTM) "removeItem is slow and causes issues due to async, therefore requesting removeItems(list)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1518152
<ahayzen> the other main blocker is unreported as i need to investigate on our side if it is music-app or media-hub
<ahayzen> pmcgowan, IIRC the removeitems() is waiting on approval from Qt upstream
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, ok I can check on that
<pmcgowan> I know they just did a commit
<ahayzen> thanks :-)
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, removeItems is something I'm adding to our qtmultimedia this sprint
<pmcgowan> jhodapp, as that is blocking I marked as critical on the image task
<jhodapp> pmcgowan, alright
<davmor2> ahayzen: out of interest how is background playlist coming?
<ahayzen> davmor2, pretty well, two known blocking issues from my side...then a bunch of other 'nice to have' things :-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: nice
<ahayzen> slowly getting there :-D
<davmor2> ahayzen: oh music sync from web....../me readies an absolute 80's radio plugin :D
<ahayzen> davmor2, music sync from web?
<ahayzen> davmor2, oh streaming? ;-)
<davmor2> ahayzen: that's the word I couldn't think of :)
<davmor2> knew it began with S
<ahayzen> heh we'll see ;-) depends on which providers we hook up i guess...but i was thinking of forking and making a radio 'thing'
<ahayzen> a simple "play network stream" like VLC player could be enough lol then just add it to a playlist
<bartbes> popey: if you get the ubuntu sdk running on arch, let me know, the vm's annoyingly slow
<popey> next on my list
 * popey reboots into antergos
<bartbes> antergos?
<popey> arch with a nice installer
<bartbes> heh
<popey> arch is too obtuse for me
<popey> :)
<bartbes> the modern install process is really nice, imo
<bartbes> just set up your partitions, mount it all and run pacstrap
<bartbes> when I first got into arch there were loads of config files to edit
<popey> bartbes, what level of functionality do you expect from the sdk on arch?
<bartbes> being able to build click packages, really
<popey> armhf ones?
<bartbes> yeah
<popey> ok
<bartbes> though I imagine most of it will kind of work, it's just sorting out all the deps
<bartbes> oh, another thing, having the ubuntu qml files would be really nice
<bartbes> I can't run the native binaries either
<bartbes> well, qml libs, I guess
<popey> ok
#ubuntu-app-devel 2015-12-12
<raw> hello
<raw> can anyone help me regarding appindicator api?
<raw> I've been trying to change my app icons according to the current theme and I'm facing certain issues regarding where exactly to put icons system so that a theme change trigger change in my app icons
<raw> ??
<Kivi> !ping
<ubot5> pong!
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-12
<renato__> popey, hey, could you publish these packages on store? https://code.launchpad.net/~renatofilho/+snap/ubuntu-document-viewer
<popey> heya renato__ !
<popey> ooh
<renato__> popey, hey
<renato__> popey, yes I need your help to publish this under coredev team ownership
<popey> r350?
<popey> if I upload once, then share with you, you can upload from that point on
<popey> or I can just share the creds for the account with you
<popey> the latter is easier obv :)
<renato__> popey, what is easy for you :d
<popey> see pm :)
<renato__> popey, are you receiving my messages on private?
<renato__> popey, I can see yours. but if I try send a message I get: "popey :You must log in with services to message this user"
<popey> ah
<renato__> strange
<popey> try now
<popey> i set a mode to stop spammers spamming me
<renato__> popey, same
<popey> oh, i did it wrong
<renato__> I am not a spammer I swear :D
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-13
<kempe_> is it possible to use c++11 with ubuntu phone? i like to use lambda for slots
<jgdx> kempe_, it is
<kempe_> jgdx: yeah i managed to get it working. i added it to the wrong pro file at first
<jgdx> kempe_, I recommend you create a snap right away though!
<jgdx> isn't too hard building clicks and snaps using cmake, guessing that applies to qmake as well
<kempe_> jgdx: yeah i been thinking about looking in to that but it will have to wait untill i get it running as it should on device
<tomreyn> i need to develop a simple graphical frontend for interacting with a subset of clamscan (clamav) functionality. it is to work across the major desktop environments - on ubuntu only. its sole purpose is display a list of recently detected infected files, and to view version information.
<tomreyn> how would you do this?
<tomreyn> i'm thinking in term of a libindicator icon sitting on the panel
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-14
<kempe1> is there away make an app allowed to create folders in HOME?
<om26er> zsombi: Hello!
<om26er> zsombi: do you guys have qtcreator 4.2 somewhere ?
<kempe1> Is there away to make apparmor allow file create/remove? I'm building a audiobook player and I would like to copy "audiobooks" from arbitrary locations to the library. (By default ~/.local/share/some-app-id)
<kempe1> This works when running it on desktop but when running on device it fails to copy. also I would like for the user to be able to move the library location so it could be placed on sd-card or whatever but that too fails.
<kempe1> I find it strange that i can not copy files from say ~/Downloads/SomeAudioBook to ~/.local/share/some-app-id/library because im allowed to create files in dataDir but apperently not copy files to it?y
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-15
<kalikiana_> kempe1: What do you mean you can't copy them? If you use ContentHub it would do the copying for you, at an API level. Or you use the file manager as a user
<zbenjamin> zsombi: so if you want to look into whats required for 5.7 that would be kewl, i can help if you need me :)
<zsombi> zbenjamin: great, let's see what failitres do we have there
<zsombi> zbenjamin: I remember Mirv having some fixes, but not sure what else we have there
<zsombi> zbenjamin: heh?! I cannot find any qt5.7 tagged bugs....
<zbenjamin> maybe then timo didn't do anything about that yet?
<zsombi> zbenjamin: oh, found them https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=OPINION&field.status%3Alist=INVALID&field.status%3Alist=WONTFIX&field.status%3Alist=EXPIRED&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.status%3Alist=FIXRELEASED&field.
<zsombi> status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=qt5.7&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branches=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.
<zsombi> has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<zsombi> whoaaaaah :D
<zbenjamin> errrrrr :D
<zsombi> I see all UITK bugs addressed
<zbenjamin> zsombi: NAIS :D
<t1mp> zsombi: if you work on APL any time soon, can you have a look at this bug too? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1616798
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1616798 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "AdaptivePageLayout behaves odd, when using 3 columns" [High,Confirmed]
<AmirhosseinKarim> Hello friends. Always i loged in to ubuntu see a bug report info. send link blow. always send report but even show again... how can i send a report for developers to fix it from source or for me?
<AmirhosseinKarim> https://s27.postimg.org/v8ns6lovn/Screenshot_from_2016_12_15_15_00_56.png
<popey> thanks cibersheep_
<cibersheep_> Thank you!
<popey> cibersheep_: meet nessita who runs the store and can help you from here
<cibersheep_> Hey! Hello
<nessita> cibersheep_, hi! we are working on unblocking you, will let you know asap
<cibersheep_> Thanks. I promise I'm not a spamer (I might be a replicant though)
<nessita> cibersheep_, heh! so you hit an non trivial issue, I will work on fixing this but it may take an hour, will keep you posted
<cibersheep_> nessita that's not a problem at all. Thanks
<cibersheep_> Just tell me if you need me to do something from my side
<nessita> cibersheep_, thank you for being so understading
<cibersheep_> <3
<zbenjamin> zsombi: i'm not sure we can make the QML in qrc work if we move the stuff around too much.... if i put together a test branch could you test it on your mac?
<popey> nessita: mivoligo is also experiencing store issues.
<popey> pointed them here. sorry.
<mivoligo> nessita: hi, popey pointed me here :)
<mivoligo> nessita: I had few users who told me they are not able to buy one of my app (Timer Pro)
<carl__> Hi
<mivoligo> nessita: there's this bug report but nobody seems to be working on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pay-service/+bug/1647850
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1647850 in pay-service (Ubuntu) "Paypal page hide behing Loading box" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nessita> mivoligo, will look soon
<carl__> How to contribute software to ubuntu?
<mivoligo> nessita: thanks
<carl__> I use Qt IDE and would give some soures as open source if needed
<mivoligo> carl__: create a click package and submit to the store
<carl__> Il try
<carl__> One software is easy calc app without = button made few years ago
<carl__> It made via qt ide
<popey> if it's a desktop app, I'd create a snap, not a click.
<carl__> It can be mobile and desktop, ui is resizable...
<carl__> Qt multi platfrom
<nessita> alecu, hi! thanks for joining
<nessita> mivoligo, so I chased around and alecu may have more information on the purchase issue you mentioned
<mivoligo> thanks nessita!
<nessita> cibersheep_, requested a manual fix from the proper team for your package, waiting on execution, will ping whenr eady
<nessita> ready*
<cibersheep_> Thanks. I have uploaded the source code (just in case you need it)
<cibersheep_> https://github.com/cibersheep/Colossal-Cave-Adventure-for-Ubuntu-Touch-
<nessita> cibersheep_, both versions approved! you can publish the one you want/need
<nessita> cibersheep_, sorry for this hiccup, and than you for reporting this
<nessita> thank*
<cibersheep_> nessita Thank you for your help!
<cibersheep_> Published! <3
<nessita> \o/
<bull> how to build snap of qt app written using qt57 libs help  ??
<alecu> mivoligo, nessita: we've been taking a look at the problem with paypal, and dobey found a workaround for it, perhaps you can try that while we work on fixing it
<dobey> ok
<alecu> mivoligo: you can try adding a pre-approved paypal payment via https://pay.ubuntu.com/ in browser, and then going back to buy an app and using the pre-approved payment method
<alecu> mivoligo: that's the workaround that dobey found for paypal payments
<mivoligo> alecu: I've seen the workaround. I haven't test it myself but one of the users who was trying to buy my app told me he has 6 (six) status pending notifications in his payment history. He is wondering if he will be charged 6 times if the payment goes through
<dobey> mivoligo: pending on pay.ubuntu.com or paypal.com?
<dobey> mivoligo: ubuntu pay completes the payment after an hour if it wasn't canceled
<mivoligo> dobey: on the Ubuntu site
<alecu> nessita: any ideas about the pending notifications in the payment history?
<alecu> dobey: perhaps we should ask pindonga to take a look there...
<dobey> maybe, it's certainly not a client issue at that point
<zbenjamin> zsombi: why do you specify the INSTALL part there ? That is already handled by the qt build files:    https://github.com/bzeller/uitk2/blob/dev/uitk2.pro#L31
<zsombi> zbenjamin: it needs a special target path... mainly I copied it from material module
<zbenjamin> zsombi: but it seems the path is exactly the same what the qml_plugin would set , no?
 * zbenjamin needs to recheck that
<zsombi> zbenjamin: no, it must land under QtQuick/Controls.2/
<zsombi> zbenjamin: as a submodule of QQC2, otherwise up till 5.8, the custom style won't be loaded
<zbenjamin> zsombi: sure but you set that there already: TARGETPATH = QtQuick/Controls.2/Ubuntu
<zsombi> zbenjamin: it did not work for me... but you can give it a try
<NeoTheThird[m]> anyone here a member in the myth-enshrouded ubuntu-app-dev telegram group? Found an invite link at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/GetHelp but it's dead
<NeoTheThird[m]> Also, there's a link to the no longer used telegram group for porting
<NeoTheThird[m]> afaik only the ubports group is used
<NeoTheThird[m]> i can't edit it, but maybe someone could work on that
#ubuntu-app-devel 2016-12-16
<zbenjamin> zsombi: i have something for ya
<zbenjamin> zsombi: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/uitk2/pull/2
<zsombi> zbenjamin: nais!! will test it!!
